# Pakistani Achievers - At Home & Abroad



## Chak Bamu

Starting this thread to celebrate Pakistani Achievers. Starting off with Dr. Atif Mian, Professor of Economics at Princeton:

*Reshaping thinking: IMF names Pakistani among most influential economists*
By Kazim Alam
Published: September 13, 2014






Atif Mian. PHOTO: FILE

*KARACHI: 
The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has named a Pakistani-American as one of 25 young economists who are expected to be most influential in the decades to come.*

In its September edition of Finance and Development, a quarterly publication of the IMF, the Washington-based lender has named 39-year-old Atif Mian, professor of economics at Princeton University, among 25 economists under 45 “who are shaping the way we think about the global economy”.

Mian recently co-authored a book titled House of Debt, which has received critical acclaim from academia, policymakers and the general public. Nobel laureate Paul Krugman, arguably the most influential economist alive, has called Mian a leading expert on the subject of debt.

Commenting on the state of Pakistan’s economy, Mian said the foremost challenge it faces is boosting domestic productive capacity. “The low export numbers tell us that Pakistanis have trouble producing good quality products that they can then sell to the outside world (and themselves),” he told _The Express Tribune._

.
.
.
.
.

In House of Debt, Mian has investigated the role of private debt – rather than the debt of the government and financial institutions – in precipitating the economic crisis of 2008. Mian and his co-author University of Chicago professor Amir Sufi argue in the book that severe economic downturns have typically been preceded by a sudden and excessive increase in household debt.

Data from the US and European economies suggest that people in the lower half of the income distribution tend to have a disproportionately higher marginal propensity to spend. Mian concludes that a shock to the wealth of subprime borrowers, like crashing home prices, results in massive cuts in their household spending. This sends the economy into a tailspin and causes foreclosures, unemployment and reduced output – a perfect recipe for an economic disaster.

Mian is one of the few public intellectuals who identify the current siege of the Pakistani state by religious extremists as a joint legacy of Bhutto and Zia. “Today’s unstable macro environment is a direct result of the Bhutto-Zia legacy, and it needs to be reversed if Pakistan is serious about growth. Doing so is not easy. But there is no other choice,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 13th, 2014._
Reshaping thinking: IMF names Pakistani among most influential economists – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dubious

Chak Bamu said:


> “The low export numbers tell us that Pakistanis have trouble producing good quality products that they can then sell to the outside world (and themselves),” he told The Express Tribune.


 Well 1 other issue may also be electricity and other resources as well as lack of quality control 



Chak Bamu said:


> “Bhutto legitimised the entry of sectarian clerics in politics by accepting the deeply flawed principle that a person’s religious belief ought to determine the extent of his or her rights as a citizen,” he said, noting that the flawed logic paved the way for sectarian politics that Ziaul Haq exploited.


Yet people raise fingers on Zia over Bhutto!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Akheilos said:


> Well 1 other issue may also be electricity and other resources as well as lack of quality control
> 
> 
> Yet people raise fingers on Zia over Bhutto!



I posted this article to start a series to celebrate people. I think focusing on their individual views would take us away from that objective. Its not the best thing to do, I admit, but otherwise this thread will become a miscellaneous chit-chat and trolling thread. I will edit the Original Post to delete some of his personal views.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

We have had some very fine economists/bankers working in international institutions. Shuokat Aziz, Moeenuddin Ahmad Qureshi, Tareen, and many others were all internationally recognized but yielded nothing for Pakistan. Mr. Mahbub ul Haq was an exception though.


----------



## syedali73

Al Bhatti said:


> As Prime minister and as well as finance minister, Aziz did extraordinarily well... statistics on Pakistan's economic growth has now grew at 8.4%— the second fastest growing economy in the world after China. Richard Haas, 2006


These figures (if correct) have little to do with Aziz and more with 9/11.


----------



## Al Bhatti

His Excellency Mr. Shaukat Aziz, Prime Minister of Pakistan, was born in Karachi on 6th March 1949. He attended early education at Saint Patrick's School, Karachi and Abbottabad Public School, Abbottabad, Pakistan. In 1967, Mr. Aziz obtained a B.Sc. degree from Gordon College, Rawalpindi and later a MBA degree from the Institute of Business Administration, University of Karachi in 1969.

Mr. Aziz started his career in 1969 when he joined Citibank, Karachi. He moved overseas in 1975 and has since served in several countries including the Philippines, Jordan, Greece, U.S.A., UK, Malaysia, Singapore and Saudi Arabia. His assignments included Head of Corporate and Investment Banking for the Asia Pacific Region; Head of Corporate and Investment Banking for Central & Eastern Europe, Middle East and Africa Corporate Planning Officer, Citicorp; Managing Director, Saudi American Bank, and Global Head, Private Banking for Citigroup. He was appointed Executive Vice President of Citibank in 1992 and has had 30 years of experience in global finance and international banking.

Mr. Aziz is a frequent speaker on international finance and has attended numerous forums, seminars and conferences on international finance as well as management courses at several universities. He has been a member of the Board of several Citibank owned entities including Saudi American Bank, Citi-Islamic Bank as well as several non-profit organizations.

In November 1999, Mr. Aziz was appointed as Pakistan's Minister of Finance with responsibility for finance, economic affairs, statistics, planning, development and revenue division. As Minister of Finance, Mr. Aziz is also Chairman of the Economic Coordination Committee of the Cabinet, Chairman of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council and Chairman of the Cabinet Committee on Privatization. Euromoney and The Banker have declared him Finance Minister of the year 2001. The democratically elected Government of Prime Minister Jamali had also retained him as Finance Minister, which indicated continuation of confidence in his Finance and Economic Reforms Agenda. Mr. Aziz was elected Senator of Pakistan's upper House of Senate in 2002.

Mr. Aziz was elected as Member National Assembly by elections from two constituencies, of Punjab and Sindh provinces of Pakistan. He has retained one seat. Mr. Aziz was sworn in as the 23rd Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 28, 2004. That was seen as a vote of confidence by the elected House of National Assembly of Pakistan and an acknowledgement by the nation of his dynamic leadership and financial management provided to the economic and financial institutions of Pakistan. From a long list of visible achievements in the field of economic generation only, two indicators can be cited: industrial growth which has shot up from 3.8% in 2001 to over 14% in 2004, along with the growth in 2000 from 3.9% to 6.4% in 2004. In 2005, the growth is estimated at 8.5%, second only to China in the region. 

Biography of Shaukat Aziz

-------------

Mr. Shaukat Aziz served as Chief Executive of the Citibank's global wealth management business. H.E. Aziz has a long and successful career at Citibank, which he joined in 1969, and held a number of senior positions including Corporate Planning Officer for Citicorp, Head of Corporate and Investment Banking for Asia, Chief Country Officer in Malaysia and in Jordan. He serves as a Member of International Advisory Board of The Blackstone Group LP. He has been a Non-Executive Director of Millennium & Copthorne Hotels plc since June 16, 2009. He served as a board member of various Citibank subsidiaries, including CitiCorp. Islamic Bank and the Saudi American Bank. He is a member of several boards of directors and advisory boards for financial institutions, commercial enterprises and non-profit institutions around the world. His impressive career in global finance included roles in Pakistan, Greece, United States, United Kingdom, Malaysia, Philippines, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Singapore. He served as the Prime Minister of Pakistan from 2004 to 2007. He served as Finance Minister of Pakistan from 1999 to 2004, where he was responsible for finance, economic affairs, statistics division, planning and development and revenue divisions. He serves as a Member of Advisory Board at DNA Health Corp. He served as a Director of Mozido, LLC since January 28, 2013. He is a frequent speaker on economic, geopolitical, development and social issues. He was recognized for his achievements and named “Finance Minister of the Year“ in 2001 by Euromoney and The Banker magazines. He graduated at Gordon College Rawalpindi in 1967 and holds MBA at Institute of Business Administration Karachi in 1969.

Shaukat Aziz: Executive Profile & Biography - Businessweek


----------



## Contrarian

Al Bhatti said:


> As Prime minister and as well as finance minister, Aziz did extraordinarily well... statistics on Pakistan's economic growth has now grew at 8.4%— the second fastest growing economy in the world after China. Richard Haas, 2006





syedali73 said:


> These figures (if correct) have little to do with Aziz and more with 9/11.



Factually incorrect. At no point in the entire decade did Pakistan ever post economic growth rate more than India.
Pakistan Govt's statistics are widely considered unreliable and have proven to be manipulated for domestic audiences.

Use any other resource - IMF, WB and you will find it was less than India's growth rate during that period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Contrarian said:


> Factually incorrect. At no point in the entire decade did Pakistan ever post economic growth rate more than India.
> Pakistan Govt's statistics are widely considered unreliable and have proven to be manipulated for domestic audiences.
> 
> Use any other resource - IMF, WB and you will find it was less than India's growth rate during that period.



Here we go again

Must we get into this India vs. Pak $hit shoveling. If Pakistani side says it on a Pakistani forum, let it be. Trust me some Pakistani will challenge stuff. 

Thank you


----------



## chauvunist

Contrarian said:


> Factually incorrect. At no point in the entire decade did Pakistan ever post economic growth rate more than India.
> Pakistan Govt's statistics are widely considered unreliable and have proven to be manipulated for domestic audiences.
> 
> Use any other resource - IMF, WB and you will find it was less than India's growth rate during that period.




Yeah great India is developing by leaps and bounds and we are absolutely not interested in India at the moment...Please spare us from Indian BS in this thread as it is not about it..


----------



## acetophenol

*Abdul Sathar Edhi*




Abdul Sattar Edhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Air Commodore "Little Dragon" M.M.Alam*




Muhammad Mahmood Alam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

FaujHistorian said:


> Here we go again
> 
> Must we get into this India vs. Pak $hit shoveling. If Pakistani side says it on a Pakistani forum, let it be. Trust me some Pakistani will challenge stuff.
> 
> Thank you


Just wanted to point out facts Fauji, so that members can make an informed debate. Opinions can differ, facts can not.



acetophenol said:


> *Abdul Sathar Edhi*
> View attachment 107367
> 
> Abdul Sattar Edhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I admire Edhi quite a lot. I read the amount and kind of work he has done in Karachi. Wonderful human being.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Contrarian said:


> Just wanted to point out facts Fauji, so that members can make an informed debate. Opinions can differ, facts can not.
> 
> 
> I admire Edhi quite a lot. I read the amount and kind of work he has done in Karachi. Wonderful human being.



Indo Pak stuff you brought was less to do with facts and more of the same old $hit-shoveling family business.


----------



## KingMamba

InshAllah if God gives me enough time my name will make one of these lists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

*PunjabITBoard* ‏@PITB_Official 
"It has been an inspiring visit and #Punjab is teaching all of us a lesson", writes @DMiliband as his testimonial.

Umar Saif, The News, Maria Memon and 6 others








-----------------------------------------

You can see Dr. Umar Saif in the back-ground. Great guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BIRMINGHAM: Aston Villa have persuaded highly-rated British-Pakistani teenager Easah Suliman to sign his first professional contract with the club despite interest from elsewhere.

The 16-year-old, who can play across the defence and in midfield, was apparently on the radar of Valencia and Bundesliga champions Bayern Munich.

Birmingham-born Suliman has been with Villa since the age of eight and has now put pen to paper on a two-year deal with the Premier League side on Friday.

Academy director Sean Kimberley told the club’s official website: “We’re delighted that Easah has signed his first professional contract with the club. Easah has been at the club through his foundation years at junior school and he’s a Birmingham lad who’s come through the local recruitment process.

“We’ve been able to develop young, local players over the years and it’s great that we can continue to do that with Easah. He’s going away with England U-17s next month and he’s continuing to make good progress both with them and here at Villa. He’s at the start of his career now and everything is in front of him.

“The key for him now is to continue to work hard, to maintain the same excellent attitude he has displayed so far and to continue to learn from his coaches. Having fought off competition from home and abroad for his signature, everyone here at Villa will help him get the most out of his abilities and we’re excited to work with him in the coming years.”

Suliman, who has captained England at youth level, represented Villa in both the Barclays U-18 Premier League and the FA Youth Cup, where Bayern scouts were believed to be watching him, last season.

_Published in Dawn January 27th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Dr Umar Saif is head of PMLN's Social Media team as well.. you dont get a good post without licking noora feet... pity.


----------



## ghazi52

*Fatima Jinnah - a devoted sister


























Fatima Jinnah: The Voice of the People

She had her hour of loneliness, her hour of despair and her long hour of distress and yet her courage never failed her. Her voice never faltered. Her spirit was never taken by weariness. She had the strength of those who live for the great principles, silent endurance of those whom the world needs.

And what were the great principles she had lived for and strived after? In a word, she stood for democratic norms and principles. She had strived all through the 1950s and the 1960s to get the people their inalienable democratic rights. She stood for justiceable fundamental rights, for a free press and for the rule of law.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

Al Bhatti said:


> His Excellency Mr. Shaukat Aziz, Prime Minister of Pakistan, was born in Karachi on 6th March 1949. He attended early education at Saint Patrick's School, Karachi and Abbottabad Public School, Abbottabad, Pakistan. In 1967, Mr. Aziz obtained a B.Sc. degree from Gordon College, Rawalpindi and later a MBA degree from the Institute of Business Administration, University of Karachi in 1969.
> 
> Mr. Aziz started his career in 1969 when he joined Citibank, Karachi. He moved overseas in 1975 and has since served in several countries including the Philippines, Jordan, Greece, U.S.A., UK, Malaysia, Singapore and Saudi Arabia. His assignments included Head of Corporate and Investment Banking for the Asia Pacific Region; Head of Corporate and Investment Banking for Central & Eastern Europe, Middle East and Africa Corporate Planning Officer, Citicorp; Managing Director, Saudi American Bank, and Global Head, Private Banking for Citigroup. He was appointed Executive Vice President of Citibank in 1992 and has had 30 years of experience in global finance and international banking.
> 
> Mr. Aziz is a frequent speaker on international finance and has attended numerous forums, seminars and conferences on international finance as well as management courses at several universities. He has been a member of the Board of several Citibank owned entities including Saudi American Bank, Citi-Islamic Bank as well as several non-profit organizations.
> 
> In November 1999, Mr. Aziz was appointed as Pakistan's Minister of Finance with responsibility for finance, economic affairs, statistics, planning, development and revenue division. As Minister of Finance, Mr. Aziz is also Chairman of the Economic Coordination Committee of the Cabinet, Chairman of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council and Chairman of the Cabinet Committee on Privatization. Euromoney and The Banker have declared him Finance Minister of the year 2001. The democratically elected Government of Prime Minister Jamali had also retained him as Finance Minister, which indicated continuation of confidence in his Finance and Economic Reforms Agenda. Mr. Aziz was elected Senator of Pakistan's upper House of Senate in 2002.
> 
> Mr. Aziz was elected as Member National Assembly by elections from two constituencies, of Punjab and Sindh provinces of Pakistan. He has retained one seat. Mr. Aziz was sworn in as the 23rd Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 28, 2004. That was seen as a vote of confidence by the elected House of National Assembly of Pakistan and an acknowledgement by the nation of his dynamic leadership and financial management provided to the economic and financial institutions of Pakistan. From a long list of visible achievements in the field of economic generation only, two indicators can be cited: industrial growth which has shot up from 3.8% in 2001 to over 14% in 2004, along with the growth in 2000 from 3.9% to 6.4% in 2004. In 2005, the growth is estimated at 8.5%, second only to China in the region.
> 
> Biography of Shaukat Aziz
> 
> -------------
> 
> Mr. Shaukat Aziz served as Chief Executive of the Citibank's global wealth management business. H.E. Aziz has a long and successful career at Citibank, which he joined in 1969, and held a number of senior positions including Corporate Planning Officer for Citicorp, Head of Corporate and Investment Banking for Asia, Chief Country Officer in Malaysia and in Jordan. He serves as a Member of International Advisory Board of The Blackstone Group LP. He has been a Non-Executive Director of Millennium & Copthorne Hotels plc since June 16, 2009. He served as a board member of various Citibank subsidiaries, including CitiCorp. Islamic Bank and the Saudi American Bank. He is a member of several boards of directors and advisory boards for financial institutions, commercial enterprises and non-profit institutions around the world. His impressive career in global finance included roles in Pakistan, Greece, United States, United Kingdom, Malaysia, Philippines, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Singapore. He served as the Prime Minister of Pakistan from 2004 to 2007. He served as Finance Minister of Pakistan from 1999 to 2004, where he was responsible for finance, economic affairs, statistics division, planning and development and revenue divisions. He serves as a Member of Advisory Board at DNA Health Corp. He served as a Director of Mozido, LLC since January 28, 2013. He is a frequent speaker on economic, geopolitical, development and social issues. He was recognized for his achievements and named “Finance Minister of the Year“ in 2001 by Euromoney and The Banker magazines. He graduated at Gordon College Rawalpindi in 1967 and holds MBA at Institute of Business Administration Karachi in 1969.
> 
> Shaukat Aziz: Executive Profile & Biography - Businessweek



I have qualms about someone who is in charge of this position - Global Head, Private Banking for Citigroup
I thought he did not do a bad job as Finance Minister of Pakistan


----------



## Jokingjustice

Heartening


----------



## ghazi52

*Obama invites Pakistani tech entrepreneur to address global summit*





P@SHA President Jehan Ara who has been invited by The White House at 7th Annual Global Entrepreneurship Summit at Stanford University, California. PHOTO: FILE

Pakistani tech entrepreneur Jehan Ara has been invited by The White House to speak at the 7th Annual Global Entrepreneurship Summit at Stanford University, California.

Jehan Ara, who is the president of P@SHA and leads its tech incubator The Nest I/O, has been sent a letter on behalf of US President Barrack Obama to attend the event, to be held from June 23 to 24, as a panelist.

Jehan Ara will speak at the discussion titled ‘Investing in South Asia: What’s next for Entrepreneruship in India, Pakistan and Bangladesh’.

Ara is vocal on many social issues such as freedom of speech and freedom on internet and has started a campaign named “Bolo Bhi” for that matter, besides being into entrepreneurship and technology.

“I am always looking for opportunities to share with the world what is happening in the tech sector of the country,” Ara said_._

“I am thankful to them for inviting me for such a great event where more than a thousand people would be in attendance. I am happy because it would be really amazing to let the attendees know about recent developments and innovation in the Pakistan’s tech sector,” she said.

“When they hear about these happenings, they might be willing to invest in the start-up programmes as we are facing a shortfall of foreign investment,” the tech entrepreneur added.

Two months ago, Ara also spoke at the Columbia Univeristy, New York on the developments taking place in the tech sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Challanger

I have a video which describe list of Pakistanis who achieved at international level in 2015. 

I'm a new user and I don't know if I am allowed to share video here or not?



ghazi52 said:


> *Obama invites Pakistani tech entrepreneur to address global summit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@SHA President Jehan Ara who has been invited by The White House at 7th Annual Global Entrepreneurship Summit at Stanford University, California. PHOTO: FILE
> 
> Pakistani tech entrepreneur Jehan Ara has been invited by The White House to speak at the 7th Annual Global Entrepreneurship Summit at Stanford University, California.
> 
> Jehan Ara, who is the president of P@SHA and leads its tech incubator The Nest I/O, has been sent a letter on behalf of US President Barrack Obama to attend the event, to be held from June 23 to 24, as a panelist.
> 
> Jehan Ara will speak at the discussion titled ‘Investing in South Asia: What’s next for Entrepreneruship in India, Pakistan and Bangladesh’.
> 
> Ara is vocal on many social issues such as freedom of speech and freedom on internet and has started a campaign named “Bolo Bhi” for that matter, besides being into entrepreneurship and technology.
> 
> “I am always looking for opportunities to share with the world what is happening in the tech sector of the country,” Ara said_._
> 
> “I am thankful to them for inviting me for such a great event where more than a thousand people would be in attendance. I am happy because it would be really amazing to let the attendees know about recent developments and innovation in the Pakistan’s tech sector,” she said.
> 
> “When they hear about these happenings, they might be willing to invest in the start-up programmes as we are facing a shortfall of foreign investment,” the tech entrepreneur added.
> 
> Two months ago, Ara also spoke at the Columbia Univeristy, New York on the developments taking place in the tech sector.



Have you ever worked with Jehan Ara or listened to her? I worked with her team once to handle social media campaign of OPEN-LHR Anual event. (at that time OPEN LHR's CEO was Zafaryab Ali Khan who is also Member of P@ASHA)

anyhow, she is a great lady and did alot good for Pakistani IT industry.



Leader said:


> Dr Umar Saif is head of PMLN's Social Media team as well.. you dont get a good post without licking noora feet... pity.



Although I have huge differences with PML-N but I respect Dr. Umar Saif, he is the guy who make Govt. mind to invest in IT and Computerized land records. 

I believe hating someone just because he is not with you or don't understand you is wrong.


----------



## ghazi52

*Extraordinary Pakistanis: Imran Shaukat*
By M Bilal Lakhani


“My mother works as a domestic servant,” shares Imran Shaukat, currently studying in his third year at the Institute of Business Administration (IBA). Imran lives in Orangi town, Karachi. His father is a construction worker but was forced to quit his job because of an asthma problem. Imran’s mother currently works as a house help to support the family and children’s education. “My mother isn’t educated herself but it was her dream to see her children educated,” shares Imran. “She understands that in our society only educated men and women get respect. My life is now dedicated to making her dream come true.”

“I always wanted to get educated,” shared Imran’s mother. “I wanted to become a doctor and contribute to society, but my father didn’t want his daughters to go to school. Currently, I wash dishes but I want my children to have a better future.” This is a remarkable story about the power and resolve of one woman wanting to see her children educated and the universe conspiring together to make her dream come true. “I want to do my Masters from MIT or Stanford,” says Imran, who is currently pursuing his Bachelors in Computer Science. “Then, I’d like to open my own software house or company. I’ve learned that one should never lose hope in life. One should continue working hard and believe in oneself. If you have the will power, there’s nothing you can’t do.”

Imran’s journey began at a school run by The Citizens Foundation (TCF). In the last 20 years, TCF has established over 1,000 purpose-built school units nationwide with an enrolment of 165,000 students. TCF was set up by a group of ordinary citizens just like us, but they wanted to bring about positive social change through education. And what a change they’re triggering by educating young boys and girls like Imran across Pakistan. “I passed my matric with 86 per cent marks. Later, I got a call from the TCF Alumni Development Programme (ADP) for a potential scholarship which could enable me to study at IBA. I’m now the team leader for TCF Alumni Development Programme at IBA. I believe it’s very important for us to give back to the community.”

The ADP tries to help TCF students find placements and funding for top tier universities like IBA, LUMS, NED, FAST-NU and Habib University. Here’s how their team works. First, the team collects data of TCF graduates. These graduates are then educated about the different top tier universities and their programmes. For example, the application process to a top university is in itself so complicated and the application fee so high that it becomes a barrier to the application. The ADP’s team of volunteers mentor the TCF alumni and guide them through the application process while convincing university management to drop the application fees for such underprivileged children. This is a cause all universities should support to give young men and women like Imran a chance at quality education.

While you wouldn’t be able to tell, thanks to his positivity and zest for life, Imran had to jump a lot of hurdles to get to where he is today. He worked as a welder and as a child, did a part-time job in a clinic because his mother always told her kids that they needed to acquire some skill (_hunr_). The more skills you have the better qualified you will be to do things, she used to tell them. This attitude towards learning came in handy when Imran joined IBA and experienced problems with English, especially compared to peers who came from ‘O’ and ‘A’ level backgrounds. “I don’t have a problem anymore,” he explains, with the humble assertiveness of a self-made man in the making. “I always focus on my work. If someone else can do something, why can’t I do it if I work hard enough? If we believe in something, there’s no reason it can’t happen.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dr Adib Rizvi honoured*





KARACHI: The prestigious American College of Surgeons has conferred an honorary fellowship on Dr Adib Rizvi of the Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation for his services in the field of surgical sciences, public services and pioneering the transplant movement in Pakistan.

The fellowship was conferred on Dr Rizvi at the annual congress of the college held in Washington DC, according to information reaching here. This year honorary fellowships were awarded to five surgeons hailing from various parts of the world who have made extraordinary contributions to their respective branches of surgery. The globally renowned surgeons who received fellowships were from Australia, Colombia, France and Japan besides Dr Rizvi of Pakistan.

In its citation the college recounted the meritorious services rendered by Dr Adib Rizvi by setting up the SIUT in Karachi which not only provides free state of the art medical treatment to the people but is also one of the growing urological and transplant centers of the region. The citation also lauded the role Dr Rizvi has played in his country by bringing legislation to prohibit commercial transplantation.

The American College of Surgeons established in 1903 is the largest professional organisation of surgeons in the world with 80,000 members on its roll.

Also present at the ceremony was Prof Zafar Ullah Chaudhry, president of the College of Physicians and Surgeons Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Two Pakistani women awarded Chirac Prize in Paris for conflict prevention*





Gulalai Ismail delivers an acceptance speech after being awarded the Prize for Conflict Prevention for the work of her organisation 'Aware Girls' promoting women's issues and equality. —Reuters
Two young Pakistani women Gulalai Ismail and Saba Ismail, co-founder of a non-governmental organisation (NGO) "Aware Girls" were conferred with the prestigious Chirac Prize for “Conflict Prevention” in Paris.

They have been awarded in recognition of their contributions toward development of a culture of peace and non-violence through the action of women and youth in Pakistan, read a message received from Paris on Thursday .

The prize was awarded by the Former French Minister for Culture Christine Albanel in an impressive ceremony held in Quai Branly Museum, Paris.

The ceremony was attended amongst others by French President Francois Hollande, the Ambassador of Pakistan to France Moin-ul-Haque, intellectuals, members of civil society, diplomats and media persons in large number.

Gulalai Ismail co-founder of NGO Aware Girls, after receiving the prize, said that their NGO with the help of young women was working successfully for empowerment of the women especially in the conflict zones to bring about qualitative changes in their way of life.

The French president while speaking on the occasion paid tributes to Aware Girls for empowerment of the women in the conflict zone.

He said that Aware Girls was giving the women the possibility to participate in and monitor elections, to provide education to women and economically empowering them by providing micro-credit.

The Ambassador congratulated the recipients on receiving the Chirac Prize and appreciated their work towards empowerment of women in the conflict prone areas.

The Chirac Foundation was launched by the former French President Jacques Chirac, who served two terms in office between 1995 and 2007.





French President Francois Hollande stands next to Gulalai Ismail, winner of the Prize for Conflict Prevention. —Rreuters


Since 2008, this foundation strives for peace through five advocacy programmes which include Conflict Prevention. The prize for conflict prevention has been awarded every year since 2009.

The Aware Girls is a young women led organisation, established in 2002 with the aim of strengthening leadership skills of young people especially young women and girls enabling them to act as agents of change for women empowerment and peace building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani student to receive Queen's Young Leaders Award*

Syed Faizan Hussain, one of the winners of Queen's Young Leader Award 2017, is a Pakistani student who used his knowledge in technology to create solutions within our community.

During his time with the Saylani Welfare Trust, Hussain mentored over 200 students from underprivileged backgrounds, according to his profile on the Queen's Leadership Award website.





Faizan Hussain.— Photo courtesy: Linkedin


He has also developed a number of startups, including Edu-Aid, an app that translates sign language into spoken language and OneHealth, a disease surveillance and tracking system which notifies health institutions about epidemic outbreaks.

The young entrepreneur is currently looking to develop Venture Dart, a technology consultant and outsourcing company for small businesses and entrepreneurs.

The Queen's Young Leaders is an annual award that recognises young leadership potential in people between the ages of 18-29 from the Commonwealth of Nations. The program was established by the Queen Elizabeth Diamond Jubilee Trust, in partnership with Comic Relief and the Royal Commonwealth Society in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Anas Razzaq :- Founder of Scan halal app.


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

Interesting write up, we do have brilliant economists and bankers.



ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistani student to receive Queen's Young Leaders Award*
> 
> Syed Faizan Hussain, one of the winners of Queen's Young Leader Award 2017, is a Pakistani student who used his knowledge in technology to create solutions within our community.
> 
> During his time with the Saylani Welfare Trust, Hussain mentored over 200 students from underprivileged backgrounds, according to his profile on the Queen's Leadership Award website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faizan Hussain.— Photo courtesy: Linkedin
> 
> 
> He has also developed a number of startups, including Edu-Aid, an app that translates sign language into spoken language and OneHealth, a disease surveillance and tracking system which notifies health institutions about epidemic outbreaks.
> 
> The young entrepreneur is currently looking to develop Venture Dart, a technology consultant and outsourcing company for small businesses and entrepreneurs.
> 
> The Queen's Young Leaders is an annual award that recognises young leadership potential in people between the ages of 18-29 from the Commonwealth of Nations. The program was established by the Queen Elizabeth Diamond Jubilee Trust, in partnership with Comic Relief and the Royal Commonwealth Society in 2014.




Young people like Faizan are our capital investment in our future. ! keep the good work up and make us proud.


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

This year we lost many big names and Edhi was one of them , he was true human

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*This Pakistani-born Entrepreneur Built a $600 Million Business from Scratch*

https://www.ediblearrangements.com/About/tariq-farid-ceo-edible-arrangements/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tariq_Farid




Tariq Farid

Tariq Farid is an American entrepreneur who is the owner and CEO of Edible Arrangements International Inc. In 2009 he was recognized as Entrepreneur of the Year by the International Franchise Association. 

The Pakistani startup ecosystem has, despite a lot of hype and excitement among the Pakistani entrepreneurs, still not produced enough successful startups. However, there are a number of Pakistani-born businessmen and entrepreneurs that have been widely successful creating million dollar businesses from scratch outside Pakistan.

*Meet Tariq Farid, Founder of Edible Arrangements*
Born in Pakistan in 1969, Tariq Farid is the owner and CEO of Edible Arrangements, a US-based franchising business that specializes in fresh fruit arrangements. His company, now worth more than half a billion dollars, has more than 1,200 stores all over the world.

“In 2016 alone, Edible Arrangements is expected to ship 10.8 million orders.”

Tariq’s journey started out with a moderately-sized flower shop in East Haven, a Town in Connecticut, United States, which he bought by borrowing $5,000 from his parents. Unlike many other mega-entrepreneurs, Tariq didn’t start out with a dream of making a million-dollar business.

At that time, he was just a 17-year old trying to make ends meet. That’s when he had an idea of making edible arrangements of fruit-filled bouquets and chocolates. This idea would go on to later transform his whole life.

“Being around flowers, I started thinking about the presentation of food in different displays and, at the time, no one was thinking about scaling or turning it into a big retail business,” said Tariq in an interview with Forbes.






When he first started pitching his idea to people, he was turned down by a lot of people and told it wouldn’t work. He was told that _“people aren’t going to pay for this and it hasn’t been done before.” _Not giving up, he decided to send an edible arrangement off to floral customers just to see their reaction. The response he got was simply amazing and reinforced his belief in his own idea.

“The customers asked, “when can I buy them?” I was inspired by the customers and when someone told me it’s not going to work.”

He opened the first Edible Arrangements store in 1999. Initially, it was incredibly hard. On their very first holiday, the festival of Easter, they had to make 28 arrangements and it took them 16-18 hours to carry that out. But after the orders had been sent out, more and more people started taking interest in them.

*Building a Franchise*
Even after orders had started flowing in, Tariq still had a relatively small business. The real break came when a customer reached out to ask if he could build one in the American state of Massachusetts. Tariq, initially doubtful, said he would consult his attorney and send the paperwork if needed.






In truth, he didn’t even have an attorney. So he put together a document and did all the research by himself. In doing this, he learned a lot of things about franchising which he normally wouldn’t have.

“When I spoke with franchisees I knew what every word meant and that was one reason we were very successful,” he elaborates. “When I got on the phone, I knew every aspect of the document we were signing and knew why it was there and the purpose of it.

That’s where it all changed for him and Edible Arrangements. Today, Edible Arrangements is worth over $600 million. In 2013, they hit $500 million in system-wide sales for the first time. Their sales expectations for last year alone were pegged at 10.8 million orders.

It has taken Tariq 17 years to take his company to where it stands today, and still, he keeps on planning to take it even further. He says that they are currently working with a number of big companies that want to use Edible Arrangements’ products for marketing or thanking clients. Moreover, they plan to add 75-100 stores per year.

Tariq has faced many challenges along the way but has successfully managed to deal with every one of them.

“Before, everything was a lot simpler, but now you have to build a web presence and a global presence. Along the way, things have gotten very complicated and very expensive.”

Tariq Farid is a big example of why you don’t need millions in funding to succeed or to be incubated at some big-name incubators or accelerators. It also shows how the only feedback about your idea that you need is from your consumers — the people actually using your products. A lot of people laughed off at his idea in the start, but that didn’t put him off.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dr Sania inches closer to heading World Health Organisation*







ISLAMABAD: Internationally acclaimed for her transformational leadership role in the health sector, Dr. Sania Nishtar—Pakistan’s candidate for the post of Director General of the World Health Organisation (WHO)—raised the country’s global profile Wednesday by making it to the final round of elections for the prestigious position. She secured 28 out of 34 votes.

Dr. Sania is amongst two other candidates to have been shortlisted during the first round of voting held in Geneva, where 34 members of the WHO Executive Board cast their votes to shortlist three candidates from among six.

The shortlisted candidates, which include David Nabarro from the United Kingdom and Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus from Ethiopia, will go into the second round of elections scheduled for May 2017, wherein the next DG of WHO will eventually be elected to replace WHO’s current director general Dr. Margaret Chan, who retires on June 30, 2017.

Dr. Sania, who is being seen as the hot favourite for the position, will be the first-ever Muslim woman and the first-ever woman from a developing country to head WHO, if elected in the final round.

The fact that Dr. Sania managed to secure 41 percent votes in the pre-polls as against 26 percent obtained by the second-highest contender, was the first evidence, backed by concrete data, of her very bright chances to head the apex health agency.

“My vision for the World Health Organisation is one in which WHO reclaims its primacy and earns the world’s trust as its lead health agency, and has the ability to foster and sustain partnerships to achieve the vision for health—universal attainment of the highest possible level of health and well-being,” Dr. Sania stated in her manifesto document, wherein she envisions 10 pledges for action to build further on WHO’s progress as the world’s only multilateral agency in health.

Dr. Sania is uniquely positioned to drive reform of the WHO as it grapples with health challenges of the 21st century. As a starting point, she has pledged the adoption of an accountability framework at WHO and in this connection has announced to make her own electoral campaign financing a matter of public record. One of her pledges talks about acceleration of the pace of reforms at WHO so that it transforms into an effective organisation, which achieves value for money and where robust evidence guides decision-making. Creating a performance-enabling environment, securing a budget that is proportionate to its scope of responsibility, and fostering a culture of partnerships to improve global health are a few other pledges that constitute her vision for WHO.

Dr. Sania is the founder president of the globally recognised NGO Heartfile, a powerful health policy voice in Pakistan and Heartfile Health Financing, an access-to-treatment initiative to support Universal Health Coverage in mixed health systems. She is a proven effective leader who delivers results. She is the recipient of the Global Innovation Award for her ability to think laterally, build partnerships, and exploit synergies for building systems.

Dr. Sania served as Federal Minister in the 2013 caretaker government of Pakistan with responsibility for Health, Science and Technology, Information Technology and Higher Education. During her term, she was instrumental in re-establishing the Ministry of Health. She has received Sitara-i-Imtiaz for her contributions.

At the global level, Dr. Sania is recognised and respected for her leadership and consensus-building role in global health. She has served on many international expert panels. She is deeply engaged in the international discourse on health and development as a thought leader and has attended over 200 major international conferences, consultations and policy fora over the last 15 years as invited expert, chair, resource person and keynote speaker.


----------



## imama.n

I wanna to say weldone all of these


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

*12 exceptional Pakistani Women in Business and Technology *
Never underestimate the power of a woman because someone who after God has the capability to bring a life on Earth definitely has the strength to change destiny. Delicate and compassionate, a woman surely is but that should never be mistaken as weakness or incapability. The first and foremost version of her that is respected and recognized is of a mother, which truly deserves all the appreciation in the world. However they are capable of being diverse too. Initially, the best professions considered for women were teaching or medicine but times have changed.

Women all around the world are playing their part not only in the nurturing of nations but also as the work force needed to uplift the economic position of a country. We must be grateful to them for their sincerity and commitment. Here in our country after the 16 years of education, without further plans for education or careers, it is a must for girls to get married. It is in our opinion a very sacred bond, a bond which provides security, strength and completion to not only the individuals getting married but to the society as a whole. But seeing it as a full stop to both the prospects of further studies and careers is not justified in any way. Pakistani women have certainly walked out of this framework of life and excelled in many fields like journalism, philanthropy, IT world, engineering, politics e.t.c.

They have proved themselves to be both great mothers and well-reputed, significant citizens. Today we would like to highlight the achievements and contribution of Pakistani Women in Business and Technology. Here are those twelve ladies, in no particular order but equally outstanding in their contributions. 

*1- JEHAN ARA *






Focusing on the IT world, let’s bring your attention to Jehan Ara, the mastermind behind PASHA (Pakistan Software Houses Associations). The company’s major objective is the development and protection of software industry in Pakistan. It also collaborates with companies beyond the borders to provide its clients with the best of software products and services. Jehan Ara has not only been active as President of PASHA but also worked for nearly 3 decades in marketing, communications and media in Pakistan, UAE, Hong Kong and the Far East. She is an entrepreneur, speaker, motivator and writer for various Industrial publications. She is working on her project “Women’s Virtual Network” that would help educated women deal with employers and other professional workers, giving them a chance to explore themselves in the world, with rapid IT growth.





*2- RABIA GARIB*




Simple and a pure workaholic, that’s the lady next on our list, Rabia Garib. She is the Chief Executive of Toffee TV. Toffee TV is a great learning-aid that helps children learn through stories, songs and many fun activities in Urdu. In addition to this she is the co-founder of Rasala Publications, which focuses on IT trade. She has been honored with LadiesFund Trailblazer Award, for being a female role model and high achiever in Pakistan. She believes in strenuous hard work and is of the opinion that persistence is the key to success. She explains that women must not take on a job or start up a business thinking they would become millionaires, rather working every single day and not losing focus is the main thing. She herself works round the clock and is playing her best to make mark on this world and helping in any way she can.

*3- SABEEN MAHMOOD*





Inspired by her mother’s courage and constant struggle to stand for what is right, Sabeen Mahmud adopted the same qualities. She was the President of TIE (The Indus Entrepreneurs) and now owns T2F, the Second Floor Café. Her approach to life and situation in Pakistan is very different indeed. She is a strong believer of activism. Her café T2F is situated in Karachi. It is a platform that encourages healthy discussions and debate on the current issues of Pakistan. It engages the audience in many cultural activities, bringing writers and poets together. It also organizes art exhibitions, hence providing a wholesome goodness to the people’s mind. Sabeen who once was a part of corporate world, now focuses much more on creating awareness among people and educating them through this venture, T2F café is actually a project of “Peace Niche” (also founded and directed by Sabeen herself, it is a non profit organization that promotes resolving political conflicts and arguments through different cultural engagements. It mostly works on the areas of Art & culture, Science & technology and advocacy)

Some other projects that come under Peace Niche include “Faraar”, “Science ka adda” and so on.



*4- SALAINA HAROON *





Playing a vital role in the telecom and technology sector is Salaina Haroon. She is the Editor in chief of CIO Pakistan magazine. CIO is the world’s largest business technology leadership magazine. It is printed in many countries around the globe including Pakistan. Also, she is the founder and director of Communique Collective. It is a marketing firm that deals with small and medium enterprises both in Pakistan and abroad. The firm works for building and strategizing technological companies. It also focuses on Public Relations, impact of social media on News companies and bettering the position of Pakistan on an international level. Salina believes in exploring and involvement of a person in different workshops, conferences e.t.c. that helps to realize, understand the on going circumstances and work in accordance to them. She herself was a part of EISHENHOWER Fellowship.



*5- SAMINA FAZIL*
Next, we put the spotlight on the woman, who had the first garment business in the city of Islamabad, Samina Fazil. She is the owner of Mishas Collection. She started off in 1989 as a small business unit that dealt with children’s garments. Her initial invested amount was only Rs.100, 000 which she had obtained from her family. With a small amount and no prior experience in this male dominant industry, Samina set out to achieve her dream.

She needed skilled tailors, raw materials, a start-up location and so much more. But there was no one to teach her the basics or even give a proper guideline. So, as it happens, time became the teacher. At last in 1991, she opened up her own shop in Main Murree road Rawalpindi. She started marketing her clothes by making brochures, taking part in exhibitions, giving out dresses for television shows and the newspaper fashion shoots. This strategy did the trick and the business boomed. With her utmost hard work and determination today we have in front of us The Mishas Collection and a lady who provides inspiration and guidance to several other women out there. Not to forget she also actively plays the role of the President in Islamabad Women Chamber of Commerce and Industry.



*6- NIDA FARID*
With the power crises being a major issue in Pakistan, we have smart and sensible lady next on this list Nida Farid. She has a bachelor degree in Aerospace Engineering from MIT. She did her Masters in Mechanical Engineering from ETHZurich, Switzerland. Impressed already? Well hold on there. She is a proficient in aircraft manufacturing, wind energy, power segments and energy conservation. With all her knowledge and enthusiasm, she came back to her country Pakistan and started off with her project “Karachi Energy Conservation Awareness-Small Tricks for Large Savings”

In her opinion by educating and creating awareness in the upper class of Karachi, 70% of the power crisis could be resolved. She explains that using lesser energy by turning off lights and fans is one thing, but buying the right appliance matters just the same. It could be by the right choice of appliance that we save more energy. Power crisis she believes is an issue that needs to be dealt immediately and with all the sincerity, since energy issue could lead to closing down of industries hence affecting the employment of several people. This doesn’t end here. It’s like a chain reaction which would bring about first poverty, illiteracy and many other social issues as well. Her efforts are truly remarkable and deserve appreciation!

*7- ROSHANEH ZAFAR*


Roshaneh Zafar is the managing director of “Kashf foundation”. This foundation educates and funds the women working in villages, in order to better their economic condition. She herself has been educated from Yale University and Wharton School of Business, University of Pennsylvania. She started off Kashf foundation after leaving her job post at World Bank. Kashf foundation is a national program that spread from KPK, Sindh and now to Balochistan. This foundation provides value driven solution to families of the underprivileged areas and its main concentration lays micro-financing female led small businesses and start-ups. The company stands by its notable services and the credit goes to none other than, Roshaneh Zafar, who believes in the capacity of women and giving them the opportunity to grow by all means.



*8- SHEBA NAJMI*
This great lady started off simple as a news anchor and reporter for Indus Television. She was the host of “Press Review”. The show concentrated on current affairs and their discussion with several political figures, ambassadors and analysts. She got her BS and MS degree from Stanford University in Symbolic Systems, where she studied the interaction between humans and computers. She was a Fellow at “Code for America” and became part of several notable projects like “Honolulu Answers” and “Social Media handbook for Cities”. She was also the lead designer for seven years for Yahoo Mail. This talented woman is the founder of “Tech for Change” which is a non profit organization, which focuses on bringing entrepreneurs, developers and designers together in order to help and eliminate most of Pakistan’s civic problems. In addition to this she in her own words is “primarily interested in leading UX or Product, ideally at mission-focused social enterprises that are seriously out to transform the world.”

*9- SALMA JAFRI*


A mom and a business woman, she’s the lady taking care of both worlds. However, she is of the opinion that being a mother is definitely harder of the two jobs but mostly it’s the handling of both of these that’s the bigger challenge. After her MBA she like all other ambitious graduates headed out to look for a job. She had her first interview with the CEO of a small multi national company, who happened to know her grandfather as well. This sounds like a job already in the pocket doesn’t it? Well here’s the truth she never got it. The CEO being well aware of her grandfather knew that “girls of their family got married soon to become housewives”. That was the moment she realized she was not going to get hired because she was a woman. But soon after this she got a job at the Pakistan arm of Deloitte & Touche. Today she stands in front of the world as a successful “content marketer”, the term she uses for herself. She is the founder and CEO of WordPL.net, which basically, focuses on marketing the content any young entrepreneur, wants to put up through social media. There areas of expertise are blog and content writing, social media marketing and planning, online videos and marketing consultation.



*10- KALSOOM LAKHANI*


Kalsoom Lakhani is the CEO of i2i (invest2innovate). The company not only recognizes the budding entrepreneurs in Pakistan, but also trains them through a four month program and finally connects them to investors. It encourages and motivates entrepreneurs and helps them stabilize. The company started its work in Pakistan in 2011 and is determined to expand to other countries as well. Before i2i, Kalsoom has also worked as a managing director in Social Vision. She got Bachelor degree from University of Virginia in Foreign Affairs and Middle East Events, she also holds Masters Degree from George Washington University’s Elliott School of International Affairs in International Affairs/Conflict Resolution. Her achievements also include being the co-ambassador of SandBox, member of World Economic Forum’s Global Shapers. She is the founder of CHUP (Changing Up Pakistan) which brings forth and creates awareness on the issues of Pakistan.

*11- MARIA UMAR*





Another talented name comes down in this list of entrepreneurs, Maria Umar, the founder of “The Women’s Digital League”. She was a school teacher. After being refused maternity leave, she quit her job. Later she started writing for another lady, who she had found through the well known job portal “Rozee.pk”. One thing led to another and she found her employers oDesk profile. She then realized that she too could directly contact clients and help herself out better. These became the origins of a humble content creating business. She set up her own oDesk account, gave away a few jobs of writing starting from her own family. Gradually it became what we call “The Women’s Digital League”. This company gives a chance to all the educated young girls to get a job in the digital world. The key is the positive utilization of social media that helps writers connect with the clients across the globe. The company has been expanded to “The Digital League”, a platform for Pakistan’s digital workforce, which provides digital solutions to individuals and corporate clients. She truly believes in the empowerment of women and has continually played her part to show her conviction.

*12- SABA GUL*





There are few of us, who after a worthy degree in hand bother to think about someone other than themselves. Here, we’d like to mention someone whose education did not solely benefit her but also the under-privileged. Saba Gul did bachelors and masters from MIT. She studied Computer Sciences and Economics. She is a successful entrepreneur that runs a non profit organization Popinjay (previously named BLISS), which helps girls, and their families of Pakistan, living below the poverty line to get education. They are taught languages English and Urdu, Mathematics and lessons on skills and entrepreneurship. These girls are trained to design and create handbags. These handbags become a source of income and pay for the tuitions for at least 4 or 6 months. She has been a part of other projects too. She was a MIT Public Service Fellow in Sri Lanka, where she worked on economical solar lighting that helped out tsunami refugees. She is definitely the kind working for the greater good of humanity.

The extensive list above is the living proof of the fact that women are indeed capable of working and excelling beyond all confinements and expectations. Mentioned above are just 12 of the amazing women in the world of business and technology, when there are so many more that ought to be discussed and praised for their contributions. A hearty round of applause from our side to all these great Pakistani women, they have made us proud indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aqsa Mateen

no wonder Pakistan women are best 
!


----------



## Aqsa Mateen

Member of International Advisory Board of The Blackstone Group LP. He has been a Non-Executive Director of Millennium & Copthorne Hotels plc since June 16, 2009.


----------



## ghazi52

*How this Pakistani built a billion-dollar startup*







Careem’s Mudassir Sheikha explains why growth needs to be an obsession for any motivated founder. PHOTO: CAREEM

Mudassir Sheikha is the CEO and co-founder of ride-hailing app Careem, one of the hottest startups on the Asian continent.

In December, it raised US$350 million from superstar investors such as Rakuten and Abraaj Capital, making it the newest unicorn in the transportation space.

It’s been quite a journey for Mudassir and his Dubai-headquartered company since starting up less than five years ago. Careem is now operational in 50 cities across 11 countries. It counts 180,000 registered drivers, which it refers to as “captains,” and claims to have served over 8 million customers.

Mudassir and team have hustled their way to regional dominance, competing with Uber with a mere fraction of the resources that the San Francisco-headquartered behemoth has at its disposal.

So how exactly should entrepreneurs take their idea from zero to one? What’s the billion-dollar mindset? How do you build companies to last?

*This Pakistani helped raise $350 million to slaughter Uber*

Mudassir addressed these queries and more during a keynote presentation yesterday atMomentum in Karachi, Pakistan.

He identified four main factors which he believes were crucial in propelling Careem from a mere idea to where it is today.

*Think big*

“You have to think big from day one,” said Mudassir. “Sure you can open a retail store, but it’s going to be difficult to make it into a large business – a billion-dollar business. The first thing you have to target is a big problem and a big opportunity.”

The idea behind Careem wasn’t simply to replicate what other startups were doing in the West. He and his co-founder, Magnus Olsson, were both former management consultants for McKinsey. The duo were stationed in Dubai but frequently traveled across the Middle East and Pakistan.

As consultants, they had to constantly deal with the abhorrent public transport options in their markets. That was a huge pain – taxi drivers would frequently rip them off and they didn’t feel safe traveling in those rickety cars.

On-demand services were unheard of in the region at that time. So both Mudassir and Magnus quit their jobs, invested a lot of their own capital, and hunkered down for the long journey ahead.

“We wanted to seize the opportunity because it was an unexplored area and we felt the potential to scale was there,” said Mudassir to the audience.

*Think big*

The billion-dollar CEO is a firm believer in treating your startup like a baby and nurturing it the same way a loving parent would.

He explained it’s essential to instill the right values in your organization – to make sure culture seeps down from the top and everyone on the team is cognizant of the ideals they should aspire towards.

“If you teach your kids not to lie and make sure they adhere to it, then they’ll eventually learn and carry that with them forever. But if you don’t do that, and don’t have a close relationship with them, then they’ll grow up with indifferent values,” he said.

“Organizations are similar, they have values and aspirations as well. The companies that have been around for hundreds of years have these values instilled in their DNA. Our mindset, from day one, was to make something to last.”

As a corollary, the idea to start a business shouldn’t be predicated on an exit strategy. “It’s not the right mindset you should go into a startup with,” added Mudassir.





Mudassir on stage at Momentum. Photo credit: Osman Husain

If an entrepreneur is truly committed to solving problems and reducing inefficiencies then they’ll carry on with that, come what may. And to build lasting institutions, ones that will outlive them as well as their future generations, founders need to treat the early years with the utmost of care.

“There’s nothing wrong with an exit, but it shouldn’t be your overwhelming priority,” he stated.

To further explain his point about culture and setting examples, Mudassir said he frequently takes red-eye flights and inconvenient connections just to save money.

“I’m happy even if I save 200 dirhams” – that US$55 – “each time,” he laughed.

“Sure people might say Careem has the cash now but I don’t want anyone in the company to think I’m being extravagant or living a flashy lifestyle. If you won’t demonstrate and lead by example, then your teammates won’t either.”

*Growth needs curation*

“You can’t just expect to launch a product and expect that it’ll take off automatically,” asserted Mudassir. “It’s a lot of hard work, curation, measurement, and feedback.”

The former consultant explained that at Careem they’re obsessed with data and growth. Each city – all 50 of them – is monitored every 15 minutes. An analyst can crunch the numbers and tell you whether the growth in those 15 minutes was more or less than the previous day, or even the same time last week.

If numbers are going down then there’s someone from HQ on the phone with local teams on the ground, to figure out how to improve, and whether there’s an issue of product-market fit, weather conditions, or something else.

“You cannot improve anything that you cannot measure. That’s why growth and measurement are deep deep in our DNA,” he said.

*Careem valued at $1b on Saudi Telecom deal*

“And the best part about growth is that it compounds. If you give yourself a target of growing 25 percent month on month, then you’ll grow 10x each year. By the third 10x, we were sitting at a 100 million valuation. You can too,” he told the audience.

*Your team is the sharpest weapon*

Mudassir and Magnus didn’t have much money to throw around in the early days grinding in the insane heat of Dubai.

That was a problem – they wanted to hire savvy, technical, and qualified employees to grow quickly but the lack of cash meant that they couldn’t even match existing market salaries.

Mudassir admitted to having sleepless nights in those days.

“We placed a lot of emphasis on getting the right people. You can have an amazing idea but if you don’t have the right talent to execute then your plans are utterly useless. We were so cash-strapped early on that we could only offer half of what people were used to,” he said.

But there was a surprising benefit to this quandary. Careem’s early hires ticked all the right boxes in terms of their job capabilities, and they also bought into the vision of what Mudassir was trying to build.

“That’s why we became who we are today – you need to get capable people but they also need to enliven the culture of the workplace,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*SBP to issue Rs 50 commemorative coin in March to honour Edhi*

Karachi: State Bank of Pakistan will issue commemorative 50-rupee coin in memory of Abdul Sattar Edhi in March 2017 as a small token of appreciation for his selfless services for the country.

This was announced by Governor, State Bank of Pakistan, Ashraf Mahmood Wathra while inaugurating an exhibition of pencil sketches of Abdul Sattar Edhi by Jimmy Engineer at State Bank Museum & Art Gallery on Monday. Faisal Edhi and Jimmy Engineer were also present on the occasion.

The work on the design of this commemorative coin in memory of the late Abdul Sattar Edhi was already in progress after Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had accorded its approval in a cabinet meeting held on July 15, 2016. Addressing the ceremony the Governor also requested CEOs of banks to dedicate some of their CSR activities to promote art and heritage in the country.

Jimmy Engineer through his pencil sketches of Abdul Sattar Edhi - gifted to the State Bank Museum & Art Gallery - has portrayed the pain and sympathy Edhi felt for the poor and those in need. These sketches also reflected the love for and dedication to the downtrodden of society. The sketches portray the hardships Edhi faced in carrying out his mission of humanitarianism. Speaking on the occasion, Governor State Bank acknowledged the services of this great philanthropist, and human right activist. The Governor also lauded the dedication of Jimmy Engineer for making sketches of the great philanthropist.

Jimmy Engineer also spoke on the occasion said he received great inspiration from the services of Edhi rendered to mankind and said Edhi is a legend for the whole world. He said he had been drawing sketches of the late Mr. Edhi as no person in any other country could equal the services rendered to humanity.

"Whenever I visited foreign countries people talked about Pakistan negatively but when I asked them do you have any person like Abdul Sattar Edhi they had no answer," he claimed. Jimmy thanked the State Bank Governor for placing these sketches at SBP Museum & Art Gallery.

Faisal Edhi also spoke on the occasion and gave thanks on behalf of the family of Edhi Sahib and Edhi Foundation for holding the ceremony in memory of Edhi himself. He felt great satisfaction knowing that the services of late Edhi will be remembered through the artwork of Jimmy Engineer.


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

*Women Empowerment GO Dr. Shabia Raza*


----------



## ghazi52

*Against all odds: Pakistan-born woman a leading engineer at NASA*

The story of a Pakistani born woman, who survived the war in the Gulf, lived as a refugee in the desert and then went on to become a part of NASA is definitely heart-warming.

Hibah Rahmani is a rocket engineer at NASA and her tale serves as a role model to girls all over the world, that no matter how bleak things appear at times, they have it within themselves to defy all odds and break stereotypes.

*Background*
Rahmani was born in Pakistan. Her family moved to Kuwait when she was barely a month old. She spent a peaceful childhood in the Arabian Gulf, until war broke out between Iraq and Kuwait in the early 90s.

“My fondest memory growing up is taking walks with my family at night, either in the desert or on the sidewalk by the Arabian (Persian) Gulf, looking up at the sky to admire the moon and stars, and thinking about astronauts such as Neil Armstrong who have stepped on the moon,” she said. “It was around this time I developed a passion for science, space and astronomy.”

However, those memories came to an end when Iraq invaded Kuwait in 1990 and she had to flee with her family to no man’s land near the Iraq-Jordan border. They reached at night and the camp was out of tents. Her family had to spend the nights under an open sky in the desert.

While that time was characterised by misery and hardships for her and her family, it was also the start of something pure – her newfound love for stars.

“Even though this was a tough time for us, one of the things I remember from that night was having a nice view of the sky with the golden moon and stars, while trying to sleep on the cold desert sand. It reminded me of my goals and dreams.”

After a brief stay in Jordan, she traveled with her mother and sister to Pakistan. Her father was in the US at the time of the invasion but the family got reunited back in Pakistan. This incident served as the catalyst for her newfound dream, and she was determined to make it to where she can take her study of stars further – NASA.

*Educational Background*
The US-led coalition brought an end to the Gulf War and a ceasefire was signed in February 1991. Rahmani moved back to Kuwait with her family and decided to become an engineer.

After completing high school in Kuwait, she moved to the US in 1997 and completed her bachelor’s in computer engineering at the University of Central Florida (UCF). After graduating in 2000, she started working for Boeing as a systems engineer for the International Space Station (ISS).

“I was involved with integrated testing of the ISS components and sometimes astronauts would stop by to either view or participate in the testing,” Rahmani said.

“It is during this time that I developed a strong desire to become an astronaut and started taking steps toward that goal.”

This led her to complete a more advanced degree, this time a masters in electrical and computer engineering from Georgia Tech between 2002 and 2005.

*Career in NASA*
In 2008, Rahmani accepted her current position at NASA’s Engineering and Technology Directorate at Kennedy.

“I support NASA’s Launch Services Program, working on expendable launch vehicles such as the Pegasus XL and Falcon 9,” she said.

“I provide technical expertise, follow launch vehicle testing, perform data reviews and provide technical assessments of engineering issues.”

Pegasus is the Orbital Science Corp’s rocket used for launching payloads while the Falcon 9 is a SpaceX launch vehicle used to boost the Dragon spacecraft to the space station for resupply missions.

Hibah says “The happiest and most exciting moment of my job is to watch a rocket take off from the launch pad and go into space.”

Her strong passion for her work is evident from her voluntary public affairs activities to inspire others. She says “I love to inspire others. I speak to students at local schools about my career and have volunteered as a science fair judge.”

She also provides real-time updates to NASA's LSP Twitter and Facebook accounts during launch countdowns when she is not providing engineering support to the mission staff. \

*Her Message*
“I have the privilege of working with an amazing team, while doing what I love,” she says. Her key to success is that she sets some very high goals.

“The experiences of my life have taught me to always dream big and to never give up, because you can achieve whatever you want if you work hard.”

She asks the youth, especially girls, to “stay focused and dream big.” That is the philosophy she followed ever since she fell in love with the stars in a desolate Jordanian desert.


----------



## Mevechan

So awesome to see Sabeen and Jehan Ara in this list, awesome women.


----------



## ali_raza

why not shahid khan on the list


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

syedali73 said:


> We have had some very fine economists/bankers working in international institutions. Shuokat Aziz, Moeenuddin Ahmad Qureshi, Tareen, and many others were all internationally recognized but yielded nothing for Pakistan. Mr. Mahbub ul Haq was an exception though.



Mahbub ul Haq basically coined the Human Development Index (HDI) which is one of the key economic indicators used by every single development institution that matters.

Nadeem ul Haq is another notable economist. A bit opinionated and has strong views, but certainly well versed on economic affairs and well known amongst the whole IMF fraternity. He's actually a family friend, known him since I was young. He was IMF country director in Cairo Egypt and worked for the Planning Commision when he left the Fund.



syedali73 said:


> We have had some very fine economists/bankers working in international institutions. Shuokat Aziz, Moeenuddin Ahmad Qureshi, Tareen, and many others were all internationally recognized but yielded nothing for Pakistan. Mr. Mahbub ul Haq was an exception though.



you can also add Masood Ahmed to the list

https://www.imf.org/en/News/Article...d-Central-Asia-Department-to-Retire-from-Fund

also Mahmood Ayub (World Bank --several country director roles & UNDP --- country director and former UN Rep in Ankara, Turkiye)....currently doing a lot of work writing about Pakistan's institutional voids and how to correct them, as well as on privatization efforts and focusing on case studies. Ayub hails from FATA region by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abubakr143

Ma Sha Allah... Alhamdulillah .
ALLAH may bless Pakistan and Pakistani's More and more...


----------



## Chak Bamu

I visited this thread after more than 2 years and I am very much pleased to see that it is still ticking. Apart from initial interference from across the border and a lone negative post (#16), all the posts have been very supportive and contributory. Thanks guys for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## ali_raza

Chak Bamu said:


> I visited this thread after more than 2 years and I am very much pleased to see that it is still ticking. Apart from initial interference from across the border and a lone negative post (#16), all the posts have been very supportive and contributory. Thanks guys for keeping this thread alive.


should have been 1000 pages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

ali_raza said:


> should have been 1000 pages



I am just happy that the thread is not totally dead. Please contribute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Just saw this

*Zarrar Sehgal to lead Clifford Chance’s Banking, Finance practice in Americas*


Islamabad

*Leading international law firm Clifford Chance, Sunday, announced that Zarrar Sehgal has been named Americas head of the Banking & Finance Practice.*

Sehgal is widely recognized as one of the nation’s top aircraft finance lawyers. As co-head of the Firm’s US Asset Finance group, he has played a lead role in developing and growing a Tier 1 practice that Legal 500 named US Asset Finance and Leasing team of the year in 2014. Sehgal, who is ranked Band 1 by Chambers USA and a Leading Lawyer by Legal 500 United States, is also Clifford Chance’s global head of the Transport & Logistics sector.
Along with his new role as Banking & Finance practice area leader, he will continue to lead the Firm’s Diversity Committee in the Americas.

“Zarrar has distinguished himself as an elite partner and someone who cares deeply about his clients, his colleagues and his community,” said Evan Cohen, Clifford Chance’s regional managing partner for the Americas.
“He is routinely involved in many of the world’s largest aircraft financing transactions, yet still finds time to serve as President of The Citizens Foundation, USA – a non-profit organization that funds schools and educational programs for tens of thousands of underprivileged children in his native Pakistan. Our highly ranked Banking & Finance practice couldn’t be in better hands going forward.”
Sehgal, who in 2009 was recognized by the World Economic Forum as one of its Young Global Leaders, is based in New York.
http://pakobserver.net/zarrar-sehgal-lead-clifford-chances-banking-finance-practice-americas/


----------



## Kabira

*British-Pakistani wins Masterchef 2017* 







*Saliha Mahmood-Ahmed wooed judges at the prestigious cookery competition Masterchef with her visually appealing and equally delicious platter in the final round to finally win the competition.*

The British-Pakistan, who is a medical doctor from Waterford, told media she has been cooking since 12 and has also won School Chef on the Year competition at 15.

Judges Gregg Wallace and John Torode were impressed with her three-course final meal, calling the 29-year-old’s dishes “extraordinarily good” and a “class act.”

Saliha competed with 64 cooks in the competition, finally winning the prize by beating competitors Giovanna Ryan and Steve Kielty in the final round.

A mother of one, she had to swap on-call shifts with colleagues to make it to all rounds of the contest.

Here are the dishes that were part of her final meal:

Venison shami kebab, with cashew and coriander green chutney, chana dal and a kachumbar salad, which she says is in memory of her grandmother's house in Pakistan.

Kashmiri-style sous-vide duck breast, with crispy duck skin, spiced with dried barberries, walnuts and coriander, a cherry chutney and a duck and cherry sauce.

Saffron rosewater and cardamom panna cotta, served with a deconstructed baklava with various condiments—a dessert she says was inspired by her childhood love of baklava.
https://www.geo.tv/latest/141652-British-Pakistani-wins-Masterchef-2017

*Pak-American prosecutor takes down terrorists far and wide*










*NEW YORK: Zainab Ahmad is one of America’s top counterterrorism prosecutors, specialising in extra-territorial cases, trying bad characters not present in the United States or gathering evidence related to crimes committed in far-off lands to present before juries here.*

Ahmad, 37, was born in New York to immigrant parents from Pakistan, that international slouch on counterterrorism that could not have done more to sully its record on the issue.

It was her dogged pursuit over years and across time-zones that forced Alhassane Ould Mohamed, a Malian also known as Cheibani, to plead guilty in 2016 to murdering an American diplomat in Niger in 2000. She had 18 witnesses flown in to the US from Niger and Mali.

In November 2015, a New York jury agreed with Ahmad to convict a Pakistani man, Abid Naseer, who had been arrested in a connection with an al-Qaeda plot in Britain.

“We were a bit desperate before Zainab showed up here,” a British police officer told The New Yorker. “When Zainab walked in the room, we said, ‘Crikey, she looks awfully young. Is this a junior sent here to fact-find?’

“Within a few minutes, though, it was, like, ‘Whoa, she knows what she’s doing.’ There was no comparison with UK prosecutors. Zainab stayed four days with us on that first visit, and left us a big list of evidence she wanted, and exactly how she wanted it packaged up.”

_The story was originally published in The News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Minister of Pakistani-origin takes oath of office on Holy Quran in US*







The State of Virginia in the United States (US) has decided to appoint the first Muslim minister of Pakistani descent to take over the state’s education portfolio.

Atif Qarni took oath of office on the Holy Quran to become the secretary of education, according to reports.

A video on social media shows the new minister performing the constitutional oath to office on the Holy Quran in front of the governor of Virginia, Ralph Northam, on Monday.

Qarni is set to oversee an educational policy which supports state schools as well as higher education institutions.


According to the _Richmond Times_, the Muslim American is the first Muslim to receive a ministerial post.

“It’s important that we have a state education secretary who understands the curriculum and classes from kindergarten to high school and has a vision of how to develop education,” Northam State Governor said on the occasion.

Born in Karachi in 1978, Qarni immigrated to the US with his family at age 10 and grew up in Parkville, Maryland, before moving to Manassas, Virginia in 2005.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani physician gets $4m to lead research on heart transplantation*










Islamabad: Currently a faculty member at Baylor College of Medicine and Texas Heart Institute in Houston, Pakistani physician-scientist Dr. Faisal H Cheema and his colleague Dr. Jeffrey A. Morgan have been awarded $4 million in funding from Brockman Medical Research Foundation to lead cutting-edge research on heart transplantation.

Dr. Cheema’s mission is to make heart and lung transplant and artificial devices for end-stage heart failure and lung disease a reality in Pakistan. He also aspires to develop a national organ donation and allocation system for Pakistan. He plans to achieve these objectives in due course of time, through strategic partnerships among academic, corporate, governmental and philanthropic institutions.

Belonging to the rural areas of Wazirabad and Hafizabad, Dr. Cheema got his education from Crescent Model School and Government College, Lahore, before moving to Karachi to attend his medical school at Aga Khan University. After graduation, he moved to the United States and further trained and worked at Columbia University, Loyola University, Johns Hopkins University, University of Maryland and University of California Berkley.

Dr. Cheema has served as Senator for the Ivy-League Columbia University and is involved with several professional, academic, community and philanthropic organisations.

His passionate work for young physicians culminated in the establishment of the Committee for Young Physicians within the Association of Physicians of Pakistani-descent of North America (APPNA), on which he served for more than a decade; he also chaired APPNA.

Dr. Cheema has helped hundreds of students in their search for residencies and or advancing their medical careers in the US. He loves to mentor medical students and young physicians. Ever since he left his motherland, he continues to collaborate with various institutions in Pakistan (Aga Khan University, Punjab Institute of Cardiology, Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology, National University of Medical Sciences (NUMS), Shifa College of Medicine and others) and guides students from medical schools all across Pakistan. Dr. Cheema has published more than 110 scientific manuscripts in high impact journals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani origin Sajid Javid appointed UK's first Muslim Home Secretary*







British Pakistan politician Sajid Javid has been appointed Home Secretary of the United Kingdom hours after Amber Rudd resigned amid countrywide outrage over the Windrush scandal.

Born in 1969, Sajid Javid is a British Conservative Party politician and former managing director at Deutsche Bank.

He was born in Rochdale, Lancashire, one of five sons of parents of Pakistani descent.

His father was a bus driver. 

Amber Rudd was under growing pressure after a challenge to her testimony on the deportation of immigrants prompted fresh calls for her resignation.

She has faced criticism over the existence of Home Office removals targets and her knowledge of them. The pressure on Rudd to stand down increased after she said the government didn’t have targets for deporting people — only for a memo to emerge mentioning specific targets for enforced removals.

The resignation came hours after Rudd said she would stay in her job to ensure Britain's immigration policy is "humane." But opposition politicians had demanded that she should resign over the Windrush scandal.

The Guardian newspaper reported a letter from Rudd to Prime Minister Theresa May last year in which she stated an “ambitious but deliverable” aim for an increase in the enforced deportation of immigrants.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Dr Nasira Jabeen becomes first female PU Vice Chancellor in 136 years*
Pakistan
by Haider Ali Sindhu | Published on April 28, 2018 (Edited April 30, 2018) 




Facebook
Twitter
Reddit
LAHORE – The government of Punjab has appointed Dr Nasira Jabeen as the provisional Vice-Chancellor of the prestigious Punjab University, making her the first female head of the institute.

According to a notification issued on Friday, Dr Nasira Jabeen’s appointment was made by the search committee, on the directives of Punjab Higher Education Department (HED).

The search committee was headed by industrialist Abdul Razak Dawood and comprised Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) Chairman Dr Umar Saif, Punjab Accreditation Committee Chairman Zafar Iqbal Qureshi, and Punjab Commission on the Status of Women (PCSW) Chairperson Dr Fauzia Waqar. Punjab HED Secretary Nabeel Awan is the secretary and also the member of the Search Committee.






Besides Dr Nasira Jabeen, Dr Taqi Zahid Butt, Dr Shahid Kamal, Dr Fakhr ul Haq Noori, and Dr Saleem Mazhar of the university appeared for the interview to fill the vacant spot, till a permanent head is appointed.

Dr Nasira Jabeen was serving as Dean Institute of Administrative Services and is the first woman to be appointed to the top slot in the 136 years history of Punjab University.


The Supreme Court had suspended the PU acting VC Dr Zakria Zakar on 21st April during the hearing of a case regarding the handing over of the PU’s 80-kanal land to the National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) for a grid-station.

When Dr Zakar was grilled by Chief Justice Mian Saqib Nisar,he tendered his resignation before the court.

*LCWU Gets New VC*
The government also appointed Dr Farkhanda Manzoor as the new Vice Chancellor (VC) for Lahore College for Women University (LCWU).

Moreover a day after Zakir’s resignation, the top judge suspended LCWU Vice-Chancellor Dr Qureshi and ordered the provincial government to form a new inquiry committee to look into allegations against Dr Qureshi’s eligibility.


Quraishi pleaded the bench not to dismiss her as it would affect her reputation but the court observed that she could plead her case afresh in front of a search committee.


----------



## AsianLion

Chak Bamu said:


> Starting this thread to celebrate Pakistani Achievers. Starting off with Dr. Atif Mian, Professor of Economics at Princeton:
> 
> *Reshaping thinking: IMF names Pakistani among most influential economists*
> By Kazim Alam
> Published: September 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atif Mian. PHOTO: FILE
> 
> *KARACHI:
> The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has named a Pakistani-American as one of 25 young economists who are expected to be most influential in the decades to come.*
> 
> In its September edition of Finance and Development, a quarterly publication of the IMF, the Washington-based lender has named 39-year-old Atif Mian, professor of economics at Princeton University, among 25 economists under 45 “who are shaping the way we think about the global economy”.
> 
> Mian recently co-authored a book titled House of Debt, which has received critical acclaim from academia, policymakers and the general public. Nobel laureate Paul Krugman, arguably the most influential economist alive, has called Mian a leading expert on the subject of debt.
> 
> Commenting on the state of Pakistan’s economy, Mian said the foremost challenge it faces is boosting domestic productive capacity. “The low export numbers tell us that Pakistanis have trouble producing good quality products that they can then sell to the outside world (and themselves),” he told _The Express Tribune._
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> In House of Debt, Mian has investigated the role of private debt – rather than the debt of the government and financial institutions – in precipitating the economic crisis of 2008. Mian and his co-author University of Chicago professor Amir Sufi argue in the book that severe economic downturns have typically been preceded by a sudden and excessive increase in household debt.
> 
> Data from the US and European economies suggest that people in the lower half of the income distribution tend to have a disproportionately higher marginal propensity to spend. Mian concludes that a shock to the wealth of subprime borrowers, like crashing home prices, results in massive cuts in their household spending. This sends the economy into a tailspin and causes foreclosures, unemployment and reduced output – a perfect recipe for an economic disaster.
> 
> Mian is one of the few public intellectuals who identify the current siege of the Pakistani state by religious extremists as a joint legacy of Bhutto and Zia. “Today’s unstable macro environment is a direct result of the Bhutto-Zia legacy, and it needs to be reversed if Pakistan is serious about growth. Doing so is not easy. But there is no other choice,” he said.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 13th, 2014._
> Reshaping thinking: IMF names Pakistani among most influential economists – The Express Tribune



Atif Mian is same who wanted to work for Pakistans betterment and economy and Imran Khan PTI govt wanted him to bring back to Pakistan but was turned down due to him being Qadyani, Ahmedi etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

AsianUnion said:


> Atif Mian is same who wanted to work for Pakistans betterment and economy and Imran Khan PTI govt wanted him to bring back to Pakistan but was turned down due to him being Qadyani, Ahmedi etc.



it wasnt that he was Qadyani or Ahmedi - it was the fact that he was supportive of removing Khattam-e-Nawbuwaat which was the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*US Consulate General Lahore*



Yesterday at 9:00 AM · 




Meet Nergis Mavalvala – a Pakistani-American astrophysicist who won the MacArthur award in 2010 for her role in the first observation of gravitational waves. Nergis tells us her story of growing up in Karachi and how she chose her career path. She is currently the associate director of the physics department at Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) . Nergis participated in a City42 documentary highlighting Pakistani women in the United States. Throughout the month of September, we will be sharing these inspiring stories.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani student wins Italian award for improving LTE, 5G wireless systems*






*ISLAMABAD: A Pakistani PhD student has won distinction for improving LTE and 5 G Wireless Systems and would receive award along with a prize money of US $ 5000 in Bologna, Italy on October 2. *

Qurat-ul-Ain Nadeem, studying at King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST), has won prestigious Marconi Society Paul Baran Young Scholar Award for her work in transmission technology.

Her research in Full-Dimension (FD) massive multiple input multiple output (MIMO) is far superior to existing wireless communication systems and is capable of more than doubling average throughput of the Long Term Evolution (LTE) systems.

Marconi Society was established in 1974 by Guglielmo Marconi''s daughter in a bid to promote advancement in telecommunications and the internet.

The Young Scholars Award along with Marconi prize are presented to scholars with significant achievements.

Qurat has been working on her PhD at KAUST''s Computer, Electrical and Mathematical Science and Engineering division under supervision of Professor Mohamed-Slim Alouini.

According to him, Qurat's work establishes a proper link between the industry''s vision for FD-MIMO and the theoretical study of 3-D beam forming.

Qurat's research focus has been on 3D channel modeling and theoretical aspects of the antenna array in depth as compared to the previous researches which worked on standardization of FD-MIMO technology in the 3GPP.

She did her masters from KAUST as well after pursuing electrical engineering at Lahore University of ManagementSciences (LUMS).

FD MIMO is one of the most significant technologies for 5th Generation cellular systems.

"I think this award will encourage more women in region to enter field of science and accomplish even greater things," Qurat said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## nahtanbob

Some successful technology folks from the 1990s
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safi_Qureshey


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Birthday Shahanshah-e-Ghazal 

Mehdi Hassan with Sohail Rana in Sydney in 1981.


----------



## jericho

*
U of T student wins full scholarship for PhD at Cambridge University*






Hafsah Siddiqui will be heading to Cambridge University in the U.K. on a full scholarship in September (photo by Romi Levine)

When choosing the next cohort of students to receive a full scholarship to Cambridge University, the Gates Cambridge Trust has very specific criteria – including an “outstanding intellectual ability,” but also leadership potential and “a commitment to improving the lives of others.”

Hafsah Siddiqui embodies all of those qualities. The geography and planning master’s student, who will be graduating from the University of Toronto in the fall, has been awarded a Gates Cambridge Scholarship to earn a PhD at Cambridge.

“It's amazing. I still can't believe it, to be honest,” Siddiqui says.

The Gates Cambridge Scholarship Program was launched in 2000 with a $210-million donation from the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. This year, the program is providing 90 postgraduate scholarships to students from 37 countries with expertise in fields ranging from cybersecurity to human trafficking.

Chairing the board of trustees for Gates Cambridge is Vice-Chancellor of the University of CambridgeStephen Toope, who was, until 2017, the director of U of T’s Munk School of Global Affairs (now called the Munk School of Global Affairs & Public Policy). 

“The Gates Cambridge Scholars are an extraordinary group of people,” Toope said in a news release announcing the 2019 scholars. “Not only have they demonstrated outstanding academic abilities in their field, but they have also shown a real commitment to engaging with the world – and to changing it for the better.”

At Cambridge, *Siddiqui will continue the research she began at U of T on housing inequality in Pakistan, focusing specifically on informal settlement communities in Islamabad.*

“Cities are really important places to research and what really interests me is that they're spaces of opportunity, experience, diversity and culture, but then they are also spaces of deprivation and inequality,” says Siddiqui. “*So I want to see how we can make cities more equitable and more accessible and more inclusive*.”

Islamabad’s informal settlements, known as _katchi abadis_, are makeshift neighbourhoods often consisting of mud huts and populated by the marginalized groups like refugees.

“*My work in Islamabad will be around informal settlement dwellers who are facing the threat of state-led evictions and how well-off people living in the city can actually make connections with those people to help them remain in the city*,” says Siddiqui.

She says the state is evicting people from these settlements to use the land to build profitable commercial and residential properties.

As part of her research, Siddiqui will be conducting fieldwork in Islamabad, where she’ll meet with some of the organizations that are advocating for residents of the _katchi abadis._

“They are led by middle- and upper-class residents who want to do what I'm doing, to make cities places of togetherness and collaboration,” she says.

Siddiqui’s research will bring about a homecoming of sorts. She was born in Islamabad, but spent most of her life in the Middle East, until she came to U of T for her undergraduate and master’s degrees.

“I felt that it would be nice to go back home and see what difference I could make.”

She also wants to turn the spotlight on what’s called the “Global South” – a term used to describe middle- and low-income countries (whereas the “Global North” refers to the world’s wealthier countries).

“I think it's important to recognize that each region, country or even city is going to have its own arc towards development,” says Siddiqui. “So I think it's important to study the uniqueness that each place offers rather than to view it in contrast to the Global North.”

She says there’s a tendency to refer to countries in the Global South, like Pakistan, as underdeveloped and in need of help.

“But that's not true,” says Siddiqui. “There's a lot that's happening there that deserves to be researched. *And it seems like the solutions aren't going to come from foreign aid, they’re going to come from within*, which is why there are all these organizations within the countries that are trying to find these urban solutions.”

Her interest in exploring housing inequality was sparked at U of T.

“I lived in seven different cities across four different countries, and so inequality was at the back of my mind,” she says. “But if U of T hadn't offered this wide variety of urban geography courses – I took courses on urban social exclusion, on marginalization, globalization and urban change – without those I would've never gotten to where I am.”

She also credits U of T faculty members for their “unwavering support,” including Professors Deborah Leslie and Lorne Tepperman and Associate Professor Matthew Farish, as well as her graduate supervisor, Assistant Professor Michelle Buckley, who “was always my cheerleader the whole way through.”

Buckley, in turn, says Siddiqui was “the kind of student who was a dream to work with.

“She is impeccably organized, she's incredibly focused and she approaches her work with a degree of commitment and seriousness that is really commendable.”

While Buckley says Siddiqui is very modest, she says she’s also very driven – going to great lengths, for example, to prepare for her interview as part of the Gates Cambridge application process.

“She had multiple mock interviews and she looked up who everyone on the education committee was going to be,” says Buckley.

As Siddiqui prepares for her big move to England in September, she says she’s most looking forward to experiencing a different kind of atmosphere – and partaking in a well-known Cambridge pastime: “I'm really excited to get into rowing.” 


https://www.utoronto.ca/news/u-t-st...BynNm96vTfTJTqIJR-J2XDUlnYGaBF-aeYtkvHK97Ee-U


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250046145411178500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nobel Prize nominated, Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi (sitting, center) with the students of Islamia college, Peshawar. c.1930's

Photo Courtesy : Rashid Ashraf


----------



## ghazi52

June 12, 2020

*Dr Anita Zaidi appointed as president Gender Equality at Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation*










Pakistani Physician Dr Anita Zaidi has been appointed as the new president Gender Equality at the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.


In a remarkable feat for Pakistan, Zaidi is now a part of the Executive leadership team (ELT), included among the six other foundation presidents.

Zaidi has also served as the director of the Vaccine Development, Surveillance, and Enteric and Diarrheal Diseases programs at Bill Gates and Melinda Foundation.

"Her team’s work is focused on vaccine development for people in the poorest parts of the world, surveillance to identify and address causes of death in children in the most under-served areas, and significantly reducing the adverse consequences of diarrheal and enteric infections on children’s health in low and middle-income countries," read the text on the official site of Bill Gates and Melinda Foundation.

Anita obtained her medical degree from the Aga Khan University in Karachi, residency training in pediatrics and fellowship training in medical microbiology from Duke University, Durham, North Carolina.

She undertook further training in pediatric infectious diseases from Boston’s Children’s Hospital, Harvard Medical School, and Masters in Tropical Public Health from the Harvard School of Public Health.

"In 2013 Anita became the first recipient of the $1 million Caplow Children’s Prize for work in one of Karachi’s poverty-stricken fishing communities to save children’s lives. She was nominated as a notable physician of the year in 2014 by Medscape," read the website.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*12 Pakistani teachers on Stanford University’s top scientist list*
US-based university releases list of top 2% of most-cited scientists in multiple disciplines


Social DeskNovember 19, 2020






Twelve teachers from Pakistan made it to a list of the world’s top two per cent scientists compiled by Stanford University. Nine of them are from Punjab University and three from Government College University, Lahore.
The varsity based in the United States recently released a list that represents the top 2% of the most-cited scientists in multiple disciplines. The list comprises around 160,000 persons.
The Punjab University college’s spokesperson said Dr Khalid Mahmood, Dr Mohammad Sharif and Dr Mohammad Akram were selected by Stanford for their lifetime research.
Six more researchers from Punjab University were selected in the category for international examination of one-year research papers, the spokesperson said.
They are Dr Hafiz Azhar, Dr Zeeshan Yousuf, Dr Mohammad Younis, Dr Saima Arshad, Dr Abdur Rehman and Dr Noman Raza.
Dr Mahmood is the only professor in South Asia to have received an award in Information and Library Science.
Over 81 professors were recognized in the lifetime research work list.
Professor Dr Mjuahid Abbas, Professor Dr Zakaullah and Dr Abdul Sattar Nizami were the educationists selected from Government College University, Lahore.
Government College University, Lahore Vice Chancellor Dr Asghar Zaidi congratulated the teachers and said the professors were honoured to be among the world's best researchers.





















Advertisement​*Pakistan-born doctor appointed Washington's health minister to lead COVID-19 response*






Dr Umair A Shah. Photo: Houston Public Media
WASHINGTON: Pakistan-born Dr Umair A Shah has been appointed secretary of health for the state of Washington in the United States to lead the coronavirus response amid rising number of cases. 
"Dr Shah brings an unrivaled expertise, knowledge and passion for public health," said Washington Governor Jay Inslee in a statement. “His leadership will help us lead Washington state through the next crucial phase of this pandemic. He is uniquely suited to continue our nation-leading response."
Currently serving as an executive director and local health authority for Harris County Public Health (HCPH) in Texas, Dr Shah is an immigrant from Pakistan who grew up in Ohio. "Equity is incorporated and considered in every decision as he leads organisations to ensure health and safety of everyone," added the governor. 
Dr Shah said he was honoured to serve as the secretary of health. “Without question, the number one priority for me is to work with the team to continue the fight against COVID-19 and help Washingtonians through these challenging times," he added.
The physician reflected that the pandemic highlighted importance of public health and healthcare working together. "I am confident my experience in both will serve the state of Washington well now during these difficult times, and into the future. 
"While I’m sad to leave Texas after so many years, all of us – my wife, our three kids and our puppy (Koko) – are excited to move to the Pacific Northwest.”
*Read more: Mouthwash can kill coronavirus within 30 seconds, study*
*Who is Dr Shah?*
He graduated from Vanderbilt University and pursued a medical degree at the University of Toledo Health Science Centre. He has a masters in public health with an emphasis in management and policy sciences from The University of Texas Health Science Center.
For the last seven years, Dr Shah has managed HCPH, leading 700 public health staff in the nation's third largest country of 4.7 million residents. 
Before working for the county, he was chief medical officer of Galveston County Health District and has served as an emergency department physician at Houston’s DeBakey VA Hospital for over 20 years.
"Dr Shah comes into the position with extensive experience responding to public health crises. He has helped lead Harris County through novel H1N1, Ebola, Zika and now COVID-19 and has responded to a variety of hurricanes and other emergencies," said the statement. 
The physician worked at the World Health Organization (WHO) during his training and was later deployed in Kashmir and Haiti as part of the response team to the devastating earthquakes. 
In 2017, Shah served as the president of NACCHO, representing nearly 3,000 local public health departments across the nation, and its Texas affiliate. In 2019, he received the Roemer Prize for Creative Local Public Health Work from the American Public Health Association.
Dr Shah will replace John Wiesman who was appointed by the governor in April 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is among a select group of nations where scientists are publishing their work on CRISPR gene editing technology in international journals. Most of the list of gene editing researchers is from countries from North America, Europe, and East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Lahore Ke 2 Chalak Nanhe Bhai - Tabla Bajane Aur Shatranj Me Inka Koi Muqabla Nahi Kar Sakta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*8 Pakistani women make it to 100 outstanding nurses and midwives global list*
Despite the ongoing Covid-19 pandemic, they have raised healthcare standards worldwide by displaying immense courage and resilience.

News Desk
-
December 29, 2020






Eight Pakistani women have been named in the global 100 Outstanding Nurse and Midwife Leaders 2020 list to honour their services and contributions to healthcare defying all odds this year.
Despite the ongoing Covid-19 pandemic, they have raised healthcare standards worldwide by displaying immense courage and resilience.

The list includes nurses and midwives from 43 countries. They have been acknowledged by recognised by Women in Global Health (WGH) in collaboration with the World Health Organisation (WHO), United Nations Population Fund, Nursing Now, International Council of Nurses and International Confederation of Midwives on the list.
Read more: UNFP urges to prioritize women’s health globally to avoid ‘dire consequences’

WGH acknowledges these extraordinary leaders to encourage WHO members states to include them in significant decisions, establish a safe work place environment and decrease the gender pay gap. It also reiterates the importance of strategic leadership positions for nurses and midwives in healthcare facilities.
The Ministry of Foreign Affairs took to Twitter to laud the Pakistani women and their extraordinary contributions to global healthcare.
“We feel immensely proud of & heartily congratulate #Pakistani women named in global 100 Outstanding #Women Nurse and Midwife Leaders 2020 list, for contributing to global healthcare, and #SDGs targets attainment, especially during these trying times of #COVIDー19 pandemic,” the tweet read.
https://www.globalvillagespace.com/?bsa_pro_id=103&bsa_pro_url=1
https://www.globalvillagespace.com/?bsa_pro_id=77&bsa_pro_url=1
https://www.globalvillagespace.com/?bsa_pro_id=97&bsa_pro_url=1
https://www.globalvillagespace.com/?bsa_pro_id=102&bsa_pro_url=1


Read more: Increase in infant health inequality: What is Pakistan doing about it?



“All the 8 Pakistani nurses and midwives honoured in the global 2020 100 Outstanding Women Nurses and Midwives are faculty or alumni at AKU’s School of Nursing and Midwifery,” read a tweet by Aga Khan University’s official twitter.


Dr. Rozina Karmalini, SONAM’s Dean was mentioned under the Board and Management category to honour her contributions to adolescent health, improvements in research to incorporated it into education and practice.
Read more: Dr. Sania Nishtar, Mahira Khan among BBC’s 100 Most Influential Women
“It is an honour to be acknowledged by the international public health and nursing fraternity,” Karmaliani stated.
“This year has been particularly challenging for healthcare providers, all of whom have shown incredible commitment in their respective roles in responding to the Covid-19 crisis
“There is no better time than now to acknowledge the critical role of nurses in creating resilient healthcare systems,” she added.
Read more: Dr Sania Nishtar & Dr Zafar Mirza can revolutionize the health care system of Pakistan
SONAM faculty members Yasmin Parpio and Samina Vertejee were honoured under the Community Hero category for their contributions to community health nursing. Saima Sachwani was appreciated under the Human Capital Development category for formulating an effective nursing curriculum.
Under the Innovation, Science and Health category, Marina Baig, a nurse mid-wife was honored for enabling mobile health technology to ameliorate maternal health.
While three SOMAN alumni were honoured under the Community Hero category. Dr. Shela Hirani for her contributions to promote, support and protect breastfeeding amid Covid-19 pandemic, Neelam Punjabi for enabling access to sexual and reproductive health rights and Sadaf Saleem for her work in geriatric nursing.
Read more: In Pakistan, why are women the hardest hit by the pandemic?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*5 Pakistanis who made a name in sci-tech in 2020*
These Pakistanis excelled in their fields, ranging from gaming to cell-biology


Tech DeskDecember 26, 2020





PHOTO: FILE
Tech has gradually become one of life's necessities, be it for businesses, industries, offices or the home.This year science, technology, and innovation played an even more important role as governments raced to find a vaccine and treatments for Covid-19. Individuals and organisations came forward to find innovative solutions. We bring to you a list of Pakistani scientist and researchers from around the world that pulled off an impressive performance in 2020.
*Shazia Sadiq*




Professor Shazia Sadiq has been selected by the Australian Academy of Technology and Engineering (ATSE) to be a part of its advanced STEM research team.

A data engineer by profession, Sadiq developed an effective solution for Business Information Systems to process information that would help in business process management, governance, risk, and compliance data.
She is currently working in the School of Information Technology and Electrical Engineering at The University of Queensland, Brisbane, Australia. Sadiq is also is part of the Data and Knowledge Engineering Research Group.
"I am passionate about the positive impact emerging technologies from data science, machine learning, and artificial intelligence can have on our future. I advocate responsible and ethical technology developments and believe strongly that these developments require trans-disciplinary collaborations between research, industry, government, and community," says Sadiq.
In 1989, she completed her MSc in computer science from Quaid-i-Azam University, Islamabad, and was amongst the few women to undertake studies in a computer science program in the late 80s. Sadiq has partaken in educational activities to support women in computer science and technology for over two decades.
*Adobe's chief product officer predicts 8 tech trends of 2021*
She is a recipient of a number of awards including 10 Year Test of Time influential research award, 2017; Premier's Award for best use of open data (Team Award), 2014; Women in Technology Distinguished Research Award, 2013; UQ Award for Teaching Excellence, 2013 and several best paper awards at international conferences.
*Asifa Akhtar*




Pakistan-born scientist Dr Asifa Akhtar has been selected as a recipient for the prestigious 2021 Leibniz Prize by the German Research Foundation (DFG) for her outstanding work in cell-biology on mechanisms of epigenetic gene regulation.
Along with being recognized on the international platform, she will be receiving a research prize of 2.5 million Euros.

"Science is a beautiful example of integration because you have people from all over the world exchanging knowledge beyond boundaries, cultures, or prejudice," says Akthar.
Born in Karachi, Akhtar obtained her doctorate at the Imperial Cancer Research Fund in London, UK, in 1997 before moving to Germany where she was a Postdoctoral fellow at the European Molecular Biology Laboratory (EMBL) in Heidelberg and the Adolf-Butenandt-Institute in Munich from 1998 to 2001.
She was awarded the Early Career European Life Science Organisation Award in 2008, EMBO membership in 2013, and the Feldberg Prize in 2017. She was also elected as a member of the National Academy of Science Leopoldina in 2019.
*Dr Naqeeb Khalid*




Dr Naqeeb Khalid is a Toronto-based Pakistani doctor who has introduced an instant Covid-19 diagnostic test using a smartphone, according to Radio Pakistan.
In 1983, Khalid graduated from King Edward Medical University, he later went on to specialise in the invention of medical devices and systems.
In a conversation with High Commissioner for Pakistan to Canada Raza Bashir Tarar, Khalid explained that his innovation is based on a digital platform that displays the result instantly on any smartphone and can also communicate or store the results along with time and GPS information.
"Together with vaccines, we can control the Covid-19 outbreak and return our lives and economies to normal," says Khalid.

The main goal is to create an easy, affordable, and accessible invention that would benefit humanity in overcoming the current pandemic and in the future fight viruses causing tropical diseases such as dengue.
*PTA issues notices to Google, Wikipedia over sacrilegious content*
A smartphone application would soon be available to download from the AppStore.
*Sanaa Khan*




The 29-year-old is a programme manager at Google, where she supervises the market strategy and hardware planning for the company's gaming service Stadia.
Khan also made it to the Forbes 30 under 30 list under the category for games. She led initiatives such as 'Stadia's Free Play' Days, enacted during the pandemic for financially constrained gamers, and drives a scholarship programme for women developers.
*Sumail Hassan Syed*




In February, 20-year-old Sumail Hassan Syed was listed as one of the top-earning esports players with around $3.6 million earnings to date.
Hassan made history in 2015 when he helped his team, Evil Geniuses’, claim the Defense of the Ancient 2 (Dota 2) Asian championship in China.
“The gaming industry was very big and my individual performance was very good so I knew I could do it. I just needed a boost in the form of a team picking me up and once that happened it was all good,” Syed told VPEsports.
Sumail first started playing Dota when he was eight years old. When his family moved from Pakistan to Rosemont, Illinois in 2012 he began playing in the North American Elite League. It is there where he was picked up by one of the biggest e-sports team, the Evil Geniuses.
He is also the youngest gamer to surpass the $1 million (£769,000) in earnings, Hassan is one of the most sought after players on the gaming block with been featured in _Time Magazine’s_ top 30 influential teenagers of 2016.













Advertisement
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistani girl wins global memory competition*
Emma Alam and Syeda Kisa Zehra break multiple world records during the championship


Arif AnisDecember 31, 2020





Emma Alam is a dedicated young girl from Pakistan and has competed in various memory championships. PHOTO: EXPRESS
*LONDON:*
A young girl from Pakistan has won the 29th World Memory Championships global finals, beating more than 300 competitors from all over the world.
Emma Alam competed in over 10 disciplines in three-day competition which included participants from China, Canada, United Kingdom, South Korea, Vietnam, India, Malaysia, Algeria, United States, Hong Kong, Macau, Taiwan, Libya, Qatar and Iraq.
Emma Alam and Syeda Kisa Zehra from Team Pakistan also broke multiple world records in this year’s championship.
The World Memory Championships was founded in 1991 by world-renowned Tony Buzan and Raymond Keene with the aim to shine a global spotlight on the incredible power of human memory.



Emma Alam is a dedicated young girl from Pakistan and has competed in various memory championships. PHOTO: EXPRESS
The late Tony Buzan was the world’s top five speakers reported by _Forbes Magazine_. He was the one who popularised the idea of mental literacy as well as being the author/co-author of more than 80 books. Raymond Keene is Grandmaster of Chess and an appointed officer of the order of the British Empire by her majesty Queen Elizabeth.
Since 1991, the championship has travelled to various high profile international venues, including The Kingdom of Bahrain, Kuala Lumpur, Oxford University, Imperial College London, The Royal Festival Hall, Olympia, Singapore, Hong Kong, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Hainan and Wuhan (in 2019).
With the efforts of World Memory Sports Council, Asia Pacific Memory Sports Council, National Memory Sports Council of Pakistan and the Global Chief Arbiter Lester, the World Memory Championships 2020 had adopted online and synchronous mode, where the global memory athlete community competed synchronously in 16 countries and regions.
The candidates with the best, fastest and sharpest memory skills competed to demonstrate their intellectual power and to set new heights of what the human memory can truly achieve.
"The one shining exception was the 29th World Memory Championship, which by a miracle of organisation and global coordination, was successfully put together by our dedicated team, with the Chinese City of SANYA as its base," Raymond Keene, global president of the World Memory Sports Council, said in his official statement.
He added that the field consisted of an impressive 300 competitors from 16 countries and from this extensive field the winner, world champion from the 29th World Memory Championship, emerged from the Pakistan team, so excellently and expertly trained by Sania Alam.




Raymond Keene congratulated Emma Alam and said that she is "one of the great sporting achievers for Pakistan, a unique heroine in pandemic stricken 2020, and supreme grand world memory champion for 2020".
Emma Alam was thrilled to win the prestigious global event. "I had aimed to give my best in WMC 2020, backed by a lot of daily practice for the past two years with my coach and the institute. It still astonishes me how powerful the mechanism of human memory is and the brain’s infinite information storage system."
She said that she planned on competing again next year with even better performance. "I congratulate all those amazing competitors who competed from across the globe."
Emma is a dedicated young girl from Pakistan and has competed in various memory championships including the 3rd Asia Pacific Memory Championship in Malaysia, and the 28th World Memory Championship in China, having won countless medals and trophies through her splendid performance. She is currently completing her studies through homeschooling.
Abeerah Ather, who is another member of Team Pakistan, achieved 7th position in the 2020 global rankings.
Emma and Team Pakistan were trained under the Institute of Human Memory Development International (IHMD).
The World Memory Championships is an esteemed tournament of mind sports, where skills of intellectual ability are measured as opposed to physical sports.
Mind Sports are a unique form of games compared to the Olympic Games where one celebrates excellence in athletic performance and the other celebrates the fittest brains on earth. Mind Sports are some of the most elite and prestigious sports being practised around the world today.
Only WMSC organised championships are recognised and accepted by the Guinness World Records. Emma Alam and Syeda Kisa Zehra from Team Pakistan also broke multiple world records in this year’s championship.
Last year’s 28th World Memory Championship took place in China and the overall champion was Ryu Song, a young girl from North Korea.












Advertisement
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pride for Pakistan as Karachi-born Sajjad Khan leads Mercedes-Benz's transition to Electric Vehicle arena*
12:17 AM | 10 Jan, 2021






KARACHI – German auto giant, Mercedes-Benz, is all set to make entry into the electric vehicles market and the firm's whole transition to near arena is being led by a Pakistan-German expert.
Under the leadership of Sajjad Khan, Member of the Board of Management of Mercedes-Benz AG and Chief Technical Officer, the top rated carmaker will launch six new all-electric EQ models.

The all-electric EQS sedan will join the current gasoline-engine S500 and S580 models as the third member of the flagship S-class lineup, said Forbes in an article. The new models will be manufactured in Germany at Factory 56.
The EQS is the first to get the latest electric architecture designed for luxury and executive EV models.
Sajjad, who was born in Pakistan’s Karachi, also rolled out the MUBX Hyperscreen for the EQS sedan that has been termed as the brain and the nervous system of the four-wheeler.
He said, “With its unique electro-aesthetics and high user-friendliness, it represents the entire character of the EQS – avant-garde, cool, personal, and useful.”
Who is Sajjad Khan?
He has been appointed as ,member of the Board of Management of Mercedes-Benz AG. CASE until October 22.
Sajjad Khan was born on October 30, 1973, in Karachi, Pakistan. Having completed a master’s degree in Information & Communication Technology, specializing in product engineering and following first international projects in the industry, Sajjad Khan joined DaimlerChrysler AG in 2001. There he worked on various projects in the field of infotainment before transferring to the materials purchasing department in 2004, where he procured electronic components for cars.
Sajjad Khan moved to Magna in 2007, where he was responsible as director for the e-car and electronics unit as well as for cross-section functions in global procurement.
From 2011 to 2015, he worked for BMW Group AG, where he ultimately became Vice President, responsible for the Connected Drive system worldwide.
Sajjad Khan took over the responsibility for Digital Vehicle & Mobility as Vice President at Daimler AG in spring 2015. Since June 2017, he has also been working as Chief Technology Officer (CTO) of CASE. Since October 2018, Sajjad Khan leads the whole CASE organization (Connected, Autonomous, Shared & Services, Electric).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistani twin sisters become the youngest Microsoft Power Platform Certified professionals at age 10*


Written by Talha IkramJan 9 · 46 sec read








Two twin sisters hailing from Pakistan, Zara Khan and Zenubia Khan, have become the youngest Microsoft Power Platform Certified Professionals. What is even more astonishing is that they are both only 10 years old making them the youngest to have the certification and the youngest twin pair in the world to pass the Power platform certification.
The Power Platform certification is meant for individuals that want to build solutions for their organizations using the Microsoft Power Platform. It enables individuals to automate business processes, perform data analytics, and integrate artificial intelligence to build new solutions.

Having a background in the tech industry, their father stimulated their interest in software as he was forced to work from home during the COVID-19 lockdown. They started learning about software from there and learned basic programming by themselves. Even after their schooling resumed they continued to build on their interest in programming and started replicating applications gaining experience from the web in their free time and build expense management solutions for their father.
That is when they decided to give the Power Platform certification. After preparing for six months using the material available online, the girls gave the test and passed, making the youngest Power Platform certified professionals despite not having access to mobile devices or laptops till the age of 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

امریکہ میں مقیم پاکستانی ڈاکٹر ڈاکٹر عمر عتیق نے کینسر کے 200 ایسے مریضوں کا قرض معاف کر دیا ہے جو یہ ادا کرنے کی سکت نہیں رکھتے۔ اس قرضے کی مجموعی تقریباً رقم ساڑھے چھ لاکھ امریکی ڈالر ہے۔
بی بی سی کے نمائندے ونیت کھرے نے ان سے بات کی اور پوچھا کہ اتنی بڑی رقم کو چھوڑ دینا کتنا مشکل فیصلہ تھا

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistani student appointed as UN Youth Envoy for sustainable development goals*
06:21 PM | 2 Feb, 2021






A proud moment for Pakistan as Aliza Ayaz is selected as a United Nations Youth Ambassador for SDGs.
The second student to hold this prestige after Malala Yousafzai, Ayaz is also the first-ever international representative at the UK House of Lords.
The 22-year-old climate activist is invested in building relationships to comprehend client-specific issues and works closely with the UK Government to provide optimal solutions for environmental and cultural diversity.
At McKinsey & Company, she developed analytical tools to provide insights and evidence that will insist on decision-making for health and environment subjects.
Taking to her LinkedIn profile to express gratitude, she said, "I. CAN'T. BELIEVE. IT. I have been appointed as the United Nations youth ambassador to help promote their SDG's! Turning twenty-two has been characterised by perpetually asking myself if there is anything significant about this age other than a tired association with graduating, but that is perhaps a very shallow reflection of what will InshAllah be a transformative year."
Back in February 2020, BPF proudly sponsored Aliza’s trip to the United Nations World Urban Forum where she delivered the keynote address on inclusive and diverse climate action.
Developing a keen interest in socioeconomic risk forecasting and capacity modelling for an energy retrofit, Aliza is an active contributor in supporting the UK Government’s Kickstart and Green Homes Grant Scheme.
Alongside, she works with NHS CCGs (Clinical Commissioning Groups) to create sustainable change across the hospital pathway through data-driven insights and on-the-ground implementation of solutions to improve the quality and accessibility of healthcare.
Born in Dubai, Aliz has lived most of her life around the Middle East. Before moving to London, she lived in Karachi and studied at Karachi Grammar School. Currently, she is enrolled in University College London for her bachelor's degree.








Pakistani student wins big for pain-free invisible needle


KARACHI – A student of Agha Khan University (AKU) did Pakistani nation proud by bagging the Global Pediatric Research Investigator Award by the Nature




en.dailypakistan.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Jotla Owner | How a Pakistani became Billionaire? | Life Changing Video | Secrets Revealed.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*This Chitrali doctor just became the first Pakistani to be featured in “Best Ophthalmology Books of All Time”*


Written by Hamza ZakirFeb 15 · 45 sec read







2SHARES
Facebook
Twitter
LinkedIn
WhatsApp
Gmail
In a moment of national pride, Dr Zubaida Sirang, an eye surgeon from Chitral, recently became the first Pakistani doctor to have her work featured in the prestigious “Best Ophthalmology Books of All Time” list by the Book Authority.
As per details, the book – entitled “Optics Made Easy; The Last review of Clinical Optics” – has made waves in the world of ophthalmology literature. In fact, aside from the honor of being included in the aforementioned list, the Dr Zubaida’s book has also become one of the three bestsellers on Amazon.
The book itself has been described as “simple yet effective with clear, concise explanations often in bulleted lists or in the form of helpful mnemonics”, thereby making facts and concepts easier to memorize.
Dr Zubaida hails from Yarkhun, Chitral, and has completed MBBS from the Aga Khan University (AKU), Karachi. She is currently completing her specialization in Surgical Ophthalmology from Ireland. After graduating from AKU, she preferred to serve in her hometown for more than two years before starting her specialization.
Book Authority is the world’s leading platform for recommendations for nonfiction books, helping its readers to improve their skills by finding the best books on different topics. The book is written for ophthalmology students as a last-minute revision tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

AKU is consistently churning out high achievers. Carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Contrarian said:


> I admire Edhi quite a lot. I read the amount and kind of work he has done in Karachi. Wonderful human being.


Not just in Karachi but entire Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*The success story of a Pakistani youngster Mashood Alam who became a Hollywood star*







Shahzaz ud din said:


> *The success story of a Pakistani youngster Mashood Alam who became a Hollywood star*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Abacus appoints Fatima Asad Khan as chief executive officer*

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/author/web-desk
9 Mar, 2021









LAHORE – Leading technology, consulting, and outsourcing firm Abacus on Tuesday announced that its Board of Directors has appointed Fatima Asad Khan as Chief Executive Officer effective immediately.


Whilst Asad Ali Khan continues as Chairman of the Board, he will no longer serve as the CEO. Also, Muhammad Aamer Chaudhary shall assume the role of Vice Chairman of the Board. Abbas Khan and Paul Batchelor shall continue as non-executive members of the Board of Directors and Alliya Haider as Corporate Secretary.

Over the last 24 years with Abacus, Fatima has been an integral member of the top leadership at Abacus and spearheaded major strategy and technology initiatives across the firm’s portfolio, most notably delivering solutions in Digital Transformation, Enterprise Innovation, Corporate Governance, Strategic Change, and Human Capital Management. 

“During this time of rapid transformation, Fatima Asad Khan is clearly the best person to lead the firm. Fatima has the track record of leading with innovation and creating value for our stakeholders that we believe is critical to lead Abacus,” said Asad Ali Khan, Abacus’ Chairman of the Board. “We are on a positive growth trajectory at Abacus, and I am confident that this realignment of Abacus’ corporate governance framework shall enable us to innovate at a faster pace with improved capabilities and offerings for our clients, and we would be able to ensure sustainable growth, consistent with our vision and strategy.”
As a pioneer in the consulting, outsourcing, and technology space, he added, “The impact Abacus has made on our people’s lives and collectively on our client’s business is undeniable, and I can see a glorious future ahead as we continue to reinvent ourselves and be the transformation partner of choice for our clients and partners.”

In her statement, Fatima Asad Khan, commented, “Abacus has always been a true transformation partner for its clients, bringing revolutionizing solutions in Strategy, Technology, Human Resources, and Outsourcing. I am truly honored to have been chosen to lead the firm. This is an exciting time for all of us at Abacus. With our strategic partners like SAP, Mercer, Google Cloud, UiPath, CCL, and many more, we are looking forward to continuing to drive innovation and growth for our clients worldwide. I believe we have the best people, culture, and values, which have successfully served the company in its 34-year history. As the firm enters its next wave of expanded innovation and growth, together with our people, we will continue to accelerate our ability to deliver innovation-driven business solutions to our customers more quickly while providing the best career opportunities for our people.”

Headquartered in Lahore, Abacus is a technology, consulting, and outsourcing firm offering future-ready solutions to its clients worldwide. Since its inception in 1987, Abacus has been helping organizations transform their visions into realities through a combination of innovation-led methods and disruptive technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maleeka Bokhari Honoured as World Economic Forum Young Global Leader*



March 10, 2021







Parliamentary Secretary for Law and Justice Barrister Maleeka Bokhari has been selected as World Economic Forum Young Global Leader for 5 years.
Islamabad — Parliamentary Secretary for Law and Justice Barrister Maleeka Bokhari has been selected as World Economic Forum Young Global Leader for 5 years.

The Young Global Leaders of the World Economic Forum are a dynamic community of more than 1400 members from 120 nationalities. The main aim of leadership is to drive positive change in the world through vision, courage and influence. For 15 years young leaders have served their communities, launched groundbreaking initiatives, expanded access to resources, and shook up traditional ways of doing business.

Ms Maleeka Bokhari is a Barrister and a Member of Parliament from Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (ruling party). Ms Bokhari is currently serving as Parliamentary Secretary for the Ministry of Law and Justice in Pakistan, and responsible for the legislative business in Parliament.


She is at the forefront of the Government’s law reform agenda and part of the legal team drafting the Action Plan for the Women in the Justice system. In addition, she is currently drafting various pieces of legislation with Dr Barrister Farogh Naseem, Federal Minister for Law and Justice in Pakistan.


*Maleeka Bokhari’s profession and current role:*
Ms Maleeka is a Barrister with over ten years of professional legal experience in the United Kingdom and Pakistan. She obtained her LLB Hons in 2007 and was awarded the Helena Kennedy QC Scholarship award for her academic achievements. She completed the Bar Vocational Course and was called to the Bar of England and Wales as a Queen Mother Scholar thereafter.

The Queen Mother Scholarship is awarded by Middle Temple Inns of Court in the UK to twenty students each year in recognition of their outstanding academic/professional achievements. She is currently admitted as an Advocate of the High Courts in Pakistan.

She has undertaken work in all major facets of civil legal practice. Her professional legal experience includes representing multinational corporations, financial institutions, nonprofit organisations, local companies and government entities, and has provided legal advice on complex commercial contracts, joint ventures, and labour laws.

Ms Maleeka is passionate about law reform and gender equality. She moved from the UK to use her professional experience to contribute to the development of Pakistan.

Ms Bokhari is the only representative from Pakistan, chosen as a Young Global Leader in the year 2021.











Maleeka Bokhari Honoured as World Economic Forum Young Global Leader


Parliamentary Secretary for Law and Justice Barrister Maleeka Bokhari has been selected as World Economic Forum Young Global Leader for 5 years.




pakobserver.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A thousand times sacrificed for this simplicity Mr. Edhi. May Allah grant you a high place in Paradise. Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mubashir has a YouTube channel called ‘Village Food Secrets’ where he posts alternate cuisine foods and shows how to make them within the limited facilities. As someone who lives in a village himself, Mubashir shares the traditional and cultural side of Pakistan by showing the audience the continental recipes.

Mubashir Saddique, the culinary vlogger from Shahpur who took YouTube by storm with his recipes channel Village Food Secrets, has just hit the 1 million subscribers milestone and he couldn't be happier.

The channel is not only popular in Pakistan but also abroad with significant traffic coming in from UK, US, and Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Thirteen young Pakistanis have made it to the Forbes 30 Under 30 list this year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistani Developer’s Open Source Code Contribution To NASA’s Ingenuity Travels To Mars.*













Pakistani Developer’s Open Source Code Contribution To NASA’s Ingenuity Travels To Mars


Pakistani developers are truly making their mark in the world and not just in the freelancing ecosystem but globally in the world of open source development. One such developer is Ahmad Awais who is well known for becoming one of the few Pakistanis to achieve the Gold GitHub Stars Award and is a...



www.techjuice.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two great human beings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

*Actor Riz Ahmed to Set Up a Fund to Improve Image of Muslims*

Source: 
https://www.currentaffairs.com.pk/a...fund-to-improve-the-image-of-muslims-in-films


----------



## ghazi52

*Biden picks Pakistan-origin Big Tech critic as top federal regulator*


AP
June 16, 2021







In this April 21 file photo, Lina Khan, nominee for Commissioner of the Federal Trade Commission (FTC), speaks during her confirmation hearing on Capitol Hill in Washington. — AP



US President Joe Biden on Tuesday installed an energetic critic of Big Tech as a top federal regulator at a time when the industry is under intense pressure from Congress, regulators and state attorneys general.

The selection of Pakistan-origin legal scholar Lina Khan to head the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) is seen as signaling a tough stance towards tech giants Facebook, Google, Amazon and Apple. Khan was sworn in as FTC chair just hours after the Senate confirmed her as one of five members of the commission on a 69-28 vote.

According to _The New York Times_, Khan was born in London to Pakistani parents who emigrated to the United States when she was 11.

Khan has been a professor at Columbia University Law School and burst onto the antitrust scene with her massive scholarly work in 2017 as a Yale law student, “Amazon’s Antitrust Paradox”.

She helped lay the foundation for a new way of looking at antitrust law beyond the impact of big company market dominance on consumer prices. As counsel to a House Judiciary antitrust panel in 2019 and 2020, she played a key role in a sweeping bipartisan investigation of the market power of the tech giants.

At 32, she is believed to be the youngest chair in the history of the FTC, which polices competition and consumer protection in industry generally as well as digital privacy.

“Lina brings deep knowledge and expertise to this role and will be a fearless champion for consumers,” Senator Elizabeth Warren, who has called for tech industry breakups, said in a statement.

“Giant tech companies deserve the growing scrutiny they are facing, and consolidation is choking off competition across American industries. With Khan at the helm, we have a huge opportunity to make big, structural change by reviving antitrust enforcement and fighting monopolies that threaten our economy, our society and our democracy.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@ghazi52 @_NOBODY_ @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Goenitz said:


> @ghazi52 @_NOBODY_ @HRK


thnx for this share its something new for me, i was not aware about this

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Joe Biden appoints Pakistani-born lawyer Khizr Khan to US commission on religious freedom*

APP | Dawn.com
July 31, 2021 








Khizr Khan with his wife on the final day of the Democratic convention in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, US on July 28, 2016. — AFP/File

US President Joe Biden has appointed Pakistani-American lawyer Khizr Khan — also a critic of ex-president Donald Trump and the father of a soldier slain in Baghdad — as the commissioner for the US Commission on International Religious Freedom, according to a statement released from the White House.

The announcement is one of four such appointments and nominations, with the White House website saying that it "underscores the President’s commitment to build an Administration that looks like America and reflects people of all faiths".

Apart from Khan, Sharon Kleinbaum was appointed the commissioner of the United States Commission on International Religious Freedom, whereas Deborah Lipstadt was nominated for the post of special envoy to monitor and combat anti-semitism and Rashad Hussain as ambassador-at-large for international religious freedom.

The Office of International Religious Freedom said it "welcomed" the appointment. "We look forward to collaborating with them to advance religious freedom for all," it tweeted.

Khan, 71, is a Pakistan-born lawyer who criticised Trump for his disparaging remarks against American Muslims during the 2016 Democratic National Convention (DNC).

Khan’s son, Humayun Khan, was a US Army captain killed in 2004 while serving in Iraq. He is buried at Arlington cemetery, Virginia and was posthumously awarded top military medals — Bronze Star and Purple Heart.

Khan gave a passionate speech at the 2016 convention, along with his wife, Ghazala, in which he questioned whether Trump, then the Republican presidential nominee, had ever read the US Constitution. He pulled his own copy out of his pocket for emphasis — and said Trump had “sacrificed nothing and no one”.

After that, Trump frequently lashed out at the Khans, which they shrugged off as “proof of his ignorance and arrogance”. At one point Trump suggested that Ghazala did not speak during the DNC because of her Muslim faith.

After his speech, Khan was featured in campaign ads for Hillary Clinton, the Democratic Party’s presidential nominee, and his family’s story became a regular feature in her campaign speeches.

Khan, who was born in Gujranwala, works as a lawyer and also founded the Constitution Literacy and National Unity Project.

He immigrated to the US in 1980 and studied at Harvard Law School where he obtained his LLM (Master of Law) degree, according to the statement.

"He is licensed to practice law before the Supreme Court of the United States, various federal district courts, and Washington, DC and New York State courts.

"In his law practice, he devotes a substantial amount of his time to providing legal services to veterans, men and women serving in uniform, and their families," the statement reads.

Khan is the sixth Pakistani-American to join the Biden team since he entered the White House as the 46th US president on Jan 20. Biden, last month, inducted Lina Khan into his team as a top federal regulator to head the Federal Trade Commission.

He also previously nominated another Pakistani-American, Dilawar Syed, to serve as the deputy administrator of the Small Business Administration in March.

Before that, Biden had inducted Pakistani-American Salman Ahmed into his foreign policy team to serve as director policy planning at the US State Department. This was the second such induction of a Pakistani American in Biden's team.

The US president also chose a Pakistani-born climate expert, Ali Zaidi, to serve as his Deputy National Climate Adviser in December. The appointment had made Zaidi the highest ranking Pakistani-American in the Biden administration.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423490153545445377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Justice Ayesha Malik expected to become first female Supreme Court judge*


People are celebrating her elevation as the first step towards a more inclusive apex court.






Justice Ayesha A Malik is expected to become the first woman judge to be elevated to the Supreme Court and people across Pakistan are celebrating.

She has been nominated by Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed and will be elevated to the apex court when the Judicial Commission of Pakistan meets on September 9.

If elevated to the apex court, she will remain judge of the Supreme Court until March 2031. The current sanctioned strength of the court is complete with 17 judges so Justice Malik will fill the vacant when Justice Mushir Alam reaches superannuation on August 17.

News of her elevation had many Twitter users celebrating. Many rejoiced that there would finally be a woman judge on the Supreme Court roster and said Justice Malik was smashing glass ceilings.

The news was also met with congratulations for all women.

Many called it a proud moment.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistan's scrabble prodigy Syed Imaad Ali wins world youth title in Karachi*
Abdul GhaffarPublished August 22, 2021 - Updated about 5 hours ago
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
 
7





Syed Imaad Ali — Photo courtesy Irshad Ali Twitter




Syed Imaad Ali holds the trophy after winning the World English Scrabble Players Association Youth Cup in Karachi. — Photo courtesy Quetta Gladiators Twitter




Syed Imaad Ali — Photo courtesy Irshad Ali Twitter




Syed Imaad Ali holds the trophy after winning the World English Scrabble Players Association Youth Cup in Karachi. — Photo courtesy Quetta Gladiators Twitter




Syed Imaad Ali — Photo courtesy Irshad Ali Twitter





Syed Imaad Ali bagged the World English Scrabble Players Association (WESPA) Youth Cup (formerly known as the World Youth Scrabble Championship) in the final in Karachi on Sunday.
The 15-year-old talent defeated his opponent in nine out of 13 games in Sunday's finals as Pakistan finished first in the tournament, with Hasham Hadi Khan — another Pakistani to qualify for the final with 26 wins — coming in fourth after winning in seven games.
Ali opened up an early lead in the tournament and had soared to the top position with 11 wins and one tie by the completion of the first 12 rounds.
After today's feat, he is now the first and only scrabble player to win the World Youth title twice. He previously won the 2018 championship in Dubai, clinched the Junior World Scrabble Championship in Torquay, England, in November 2019, and was also the youngest player to do so.
Two more Pakistani players — Ali Salman and Usman Shaukat — remained in the top ten till the last round of the championship's group stage but were unlucky to miss out narrowly after losing their last games.
Pakistan was awarded the rights to hold the WESPA Youth Cup for the second year running.
The championship has been played annually since 2006 in different parts of the world but could not be played after 2019 due to the pandemic outbreak.
Pakistan had offered to host the 2020 edition online for the first time to make sure every that player was monitored and the games were played as fairly as before.
WESPA granted the hosting rights to Pakistan and the first-ever virtual championship was played in 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

With Dr. Rizvi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Permanent Representative to UN

@PakistanPR_UN
· Sep 25

I congratulate Saima Saleem, my team member, for successfully putting forward Pakistan's position by exercising right of reply. She spoke using Braille for the first time from UNGA hall. #SaimaSaleem #UNGA


----------



## ghazi52

*The sedulous Saima Saleem: Pakistan's first visually impaired diplomat*

Visually impaired Saima Saleem makes Pakistan proud by giving a befitting response to India at the UNGA


Social Desk/Tehreem M Alam
September 26, 2021






Pakistan's visually-challenged diplomat Saima Saleem responding to India at UNGA.

Pakistan's first visually-impaired UN delegate Saima Saleem is being praised for her fiery speech at the 76th United Nations General Assembly (UNGA) on Saturday in which she stated that it is India that endorses terrorism in the occupied territory of Kashmir in a response to an Indian diplomat's allegations against Pakistan.


The first differently-abled female Pakistani diplomat, Saima Saleem was born on August 10, 1984. In her early years, she was diagnosed with retinitis pigmentosa - an incurable eye disease that made Saleem blind at the age of 13.

According to sources, when Saleem applied for CSS, she requested the Federal Public Service Commission (FPSC) to conduct a computer-based exam for her. However, the FPSC refused to conduct a computer exam because they were always conducted on paper. Saleem pursued her case by quoting the ordinance passed in 2005. The press release issued in this regard said the government will facilitate candidates with visual impairment and they will be allowed to take exams on the computer.

She became the first blind Civil Servant of Pakistan.

Today, Saleem is a motivational speaker and a writer. She has expertise in international human rights and international humanitarian law, public and economic diplomacy.

Saleem is a strong advocate of global peace and interfaith harmony.

Wearing the colours of Pakistan's flag and reading from braille, Saleem's fervent speech came as a response to Indian delegate Sneha Dubey's extrapolations about Pakistan's involvement in terrorism in the occupied Himalayan territory.

India's Dubey said Pakistan plays the 'victim' of terrorism and spoke at length about Pakistan's link to terrorism by claiming it provided a safe haven to the al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden and maintains the status quo by state-sponsored suppression of the minorities in Pakistan.

To which, Saleem said, "India remains in occupation of an internationally recognised disputed territory whose final disposition needs to be decided in accordance with the democratic principle of a free and impartial plebiscite under UN auspices, as provided for under numerous resolutions of the Security Council."
Saleem expanded on her response by shedding light on four different types of terrorism India was responsible for. She spoke at length about 'state terrorism' to suppress Kashmiris in the occupied valley; she spoke about India funding terrorist organisations such as Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and highlighted the Doval doctrine and India's covert operations against Pakistan.

She mentioned the capture of Indian spy Kulbushan Jadhav and how India had financed mercenary terrorist organisations against Pakistan and concluded her response by bringing to attention India's supremacist ideology of promoting Islamophobia.
She also asked the UN to hold India accountable for its crimes against humanity.

Following this, Saleem garnered praise the world over for her courage and for using braille for the first time at the UNGA.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Who knew, there'd be Pakistanis running a hotel empire in Wyoming, America.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Rocket Women NASA Engineer Hibah Rahmani was born in Pakistan.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445977297224339463

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

October 17 ; Death anniversary of Hakeem Muhammad Saeed






Hakeem Muhammad Saeed was a medical researcher, scholar, philanthropist, and a Governor of Sindh from 1993 until 1996. He was one of Pakistan's most prominent medical researchers in the field of Eastern medicines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*How He build 500 Branches in 5 Years? | Mind Blowing Business Lessons | Trax Founder*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Ardeshir Cowasjee *

Born into a wealthy Parsi family on April 13, 1926, Ardeshir Cowasjee remained one of the most read and influential columnists in Pakistan for almost three decades. Ardeshir Cowasjee joined his family shipping business after completing his education from the Bai Virbaiji Soparivala Parsi (BVS) High School and DJ Sindh Govt Science College. In 1953, he married a young doctor Nancy Dinshaw. The couple had two children, a girl Ava and boy Rustom. However, Nancy passed away in 1992.

Adreshir Cowasjee wrote for an English language daily, his words reached and echoed in the most significant corners and corridors of power. And when in 2011 Cowasjee stopped writing his weekly columns, his readers from all around the world sent in requests for him to change his mind.

In addition to his columns, Cowasjee was also known as a successful businessman, social activist, and an active philanthropist.
The Cowasjee Foundation has been responsible for providing funding for the higher education of many Pakistani students. One of The Citizens Foundation’s biggest campuses is the Cowasjee Campus in Lyari. Many of Karachi’s hospitals such as the Lady Dufferin Hospital, Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation and the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases are some of the beneficiaries of the foundation.

In 1972, Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto appointed him as the Managing Director of the Pakistan Tourism Development Board (PTDB). The next big post that came his way was chairman of the Port Qasim Authority.

He remained a firm supporter of Jinnah and a strong proponent of his ideology. He passed away on November 24, 2012 at the age of 86.


----------



## ghazi52

*Remembering Ardeshir Cowasjee*

Like his hero Jinnah, Cowasjee set the bar high, perhaps a little too high for most of his countrymen.

Usman Hayat

His criticism of the powerful was fearless and irreverent, and his readers loved it. Zulfiqar Bhutto was “megalomaniac”, Benazir Bhutto and Nawaz Sharif “corrupt to the core” and Altaf Hussain “the Pir of Edgware”. And these are only a sample of the words he used to describe them. On camera, he would go even further in ridiculing those who ruled Pakistan. He offered a very different take on the rulers compared to the biographers and other commentators.

It has been nine years since the death of death of Ardeshir Cowasjee on November 24, 2012 but his DAWN columns and acts of philanthropy live on.

The person he praised plentifully and consistently was Muhammad Ali Jinnah, who also happened to be a family friend: “He was the sole statesman this country has had. Those who followed were small men, narrow of thought... Within a quarter of a century, half of Jinnah’s Pakistan was lost... It is now an overpopulated, illiterate, bankrupt country…”

Born in 1926, Cowasjee lived 86 years, which enabled him to observe the birth of Pakistan and its sustained decay. Someone wanting to go through the events and mood in Pakistan’s chaotic politics would do well to read Vintage Cowasjee: A Selection of Writings From Dawn, 1984-2011 or go through his archived columns. What you read would run chills down your spine because you will find that history is repeating itself in Pakistan at short intervals. He will make you realise that there are far too many characters and events in Pakistan’s history that seem tragically similar and it is foolish to hope for a different outcome from the same experiment.

Cowasjee was a Zoroastrian or Parsi as they are known in Pakistan, a tiny and dwindling Karachi-centered minority of what now likely comprises barely a thousand people. He was small in size but towered above his fellow writers in religiously conservative Pakistan. He was erudite but stayed glued to reality. His ideas were simple and far from academic: law and order and education were his long running priorities for Pakistan.

In Persian, one meaning of the name Ardeshir is courageous — his name was befitting. Telling it like it is, he shunned hypocrisy, which probably surpasses cricket as the country’s most popular sport.

His columns were in English, which greatly reduced his reach in a country where many struggle to read and write even in the national language, Urdu. But he was a widely followed writer among the educated, including the judiciary, the bureaucracy and Pakistanis abroad. 

His readers waited for his weekly Sunday column in Dawn where they received a reality check amidst the latest wave of political propaganda. The titles he gave to his columns were often interesting and funny and his followers couldn't wait to read them: “Zero plus zero equals zero”, “Allah meherban tau gadha pehlwan", and “Our dependent judiciary”.

It wasn’t just the specific opinions or details in his columns, it was the themes and style that ran through them that captivated his readers year after year. That there could be a bold writer like him here raised international curiosity and stories covering him appeared in The Hindu, Al Jazeera, Los Angeles Times and NPR. He was highly tolerant of difference of opinion and repeatedly said that his columns were only his views and he understands that others may have a different opinion.

Cowasjee was the antithesis of those he criticised. If their life was about greed and gaming, his was about philanthropy and public interest. Coming from a wealthy family, he made it known that he wrote for the love of it and the income he earned from his writings would not even buy him a necktie. He was the self-appointed guardian of parks and trees in Karachi. Through the Cowasjee Foundation, he funded the education of many students in Karachi. 

Today, there are parks and open spaces in Karachi that exist because of him. There are also some illegal buildings that do not exist because of him. The Institute of Business Administration has established the Ardeshir Cowasjee Centre for Writing to enable students to get help in their writing projects from their seniors.

A thankful Karachite remembers Cowasjee

Zulfiqar Bhutto, once a friend, threw him in jail for a few weeks in 1976. That didn’t turn out well for Bhutto and the others who held positions of power in Pakistan. After writing letters to the editor, Cowasjee became a columnist for Dawn and ruthlessly assailed politicians, generals, judges, and mafiosos for years to come.

Cowasjee wasn’t without his weaknesses. It wasn't easy to have a conversation with him as many of his video interviews show. He would lose patience when he felt that the interviewer was not being intelligent enough. He came across as an eccentric who did not care to play nice. I once had the chance to listen to him speak to a small gathering in Karachi in 1999. It felt like a bare knuckle boxing match, him against everyone else, where he rubbished all the excuses we could make for being unable to change the sorry state of affairs in the country.







TCF School, Cowasjee campus, Karachi. The Cowasjee family trust donated funds for one of TCF's largest campuses.

In his English interviews, he would do well. One of his interviews recorded during the Musharraf era comes to mind, where he was impeccably dressed, wearing his gentle smile, softly answering hard questions, and expressing his frustration with the tried and tested politicians.

His Urdu interviews were a different matter. His Urdu was weak. He spoke with the same clarity of mind but relied on offensive street slang as _saala_, _charya_, and _khuchar_, which would make the politically-correct listeners shudder.

In a comedy show, two famous artists, Anwar Masood, playing the interviewer, and the late Moeen Akhtar, playing Cowasjee, mock him for his eccentric behaviour and coarse use of language. One of the funniest parts here is when the interviewer tells Cowasjee that what he said doesn't quite qualify as an answer. Cowasjee retorts that what the interviewer asked wasn’t much of a question either. If you watch some of the actual interviews by Cowasjee, you would notice that the clip was not far from reality. But he valued a sense of humour and probably had a hearty laugh after seeing it.

Cowasjee surprised many of his readers when he allowed himself hope for reforms from the military ruler Musharraf, whom he called “the best of the worst”. It was difficult to understand why with his experience and clarity of mind he would fall for hope from yet another military ruler. One wonders if despite his avowed cynicism, deep down he couldn’t let go of his hopes for Pakistan returning to Jinnah’s vision. Thankfully, his hopes did not blur his vision. Whether it was the tragic case of Mukhtaran Mai or the missing persons, he showed no reluctance in raising his voice for the victims.

While he chose the high-risk path of speaking truth to power and ridiculing the powerful, his was an enviable life: wisdom, money, family, fame, and lovely pets, he seemed to have it all. His readers could only be thankful that despite writing a provocative column every Sunday, somehow, he survived to write the next one against all odds.

The opening lines from a column in 2008 help understand the man and his writings: “Our moth-eaten Pakistan will hobble along, led as it always has been since 1948 by men endowed with mediocrity or men endowed with moral depravation, until, through God's infinite grace, it rights itself and follows the path envisaged by its Founder-Maker, Mohammad Ali Jinnah.”
Where he didn’t walk his talk was when advising others to leave Pakistan to find a better life. He stayed on in his home city Karachi till the end. Like his hero Jinnah, Cowasjee set the bar high, perhaps a little too high for most of his countrymen.

////

The writer is a former CEO of the Audit Oversight Board, Executive Director at the Securities and Exchange Commission and content director at CFA Institute (London). He tweets @Usman_Hayat


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Desert converted into Orchard | *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today is the anniversary of the renowned son of Pakistan, figure of knowledge and science, student of Einstein, Hafiz of Kalama Iqbal and Ghalib, Vice Chancellor of four universities and great mathematician of the twentieth century, Dr. Razuddin Siddiqui.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

23-year-old Sarah Gill has made the history by becoming the first transgender doctor of Pakistan.
Sara has managed to pass the final examination of MBBS from Karachi University.

In her message she said, “No one can stop you from achieving something if you’re passionate about it. There are difficulties in life,” adding that, “I wanted to make Pakistan famous and my parents have also accepted me after I became a doctor.”

In her message to her community she added, “I want to tell the transgender community to not lose hope. If I can become a doctor then anyone of you can work hard and be successful.”

We're proud of you Sara and we wish you best of luck for your journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Compere/Commentator/Broadcaster of PTV Prof. Laeeq Ahmed Khan.








The contributions of Prof. Laeeq Ahmed Khan, who passed away 8 year ago, will always be remembered for his invaluable contributions to the field of media, education, communication, family planning and science, among others.

Laeeq Ahmed Khan was the second of five children born to Siddique Ahmed Khan and Ameena Begum on Oct 29, 1933, in Lahore where he spent a considerable part of his early life. He did his BSc Statistics from the Government College, Lahore, and master’s degrees in Physics and Public Administration from the Punjab University.

In 1968, the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission sent him to England for postgraduate training in Nuclear Engineering from the Queen Mary University of London.

Passionate about both science and education, Laeeq Ahmed aimed to disseminate science education to the people of Pakistan in a simpler manner. He produced more than 500 programmes on Television on science related topics along with others including the environment, global issues and current affairs.

Some of these famous programmes include `Science Magazine' and `Kyun aur Kesay. He also conducted a number of talks on various science subjects for Radio Pakistan. As a result of his extraordinary work, Laeeq Ahmed received the PTV Award for the best commentator in 1983 and the PTV Award for the best compere in 1986.

In 1993 he was honored with the "President's Award for Pride of Performance" and the prestigious "Lifetime Achievement Award" in 2001, in recognition of his contributions to PTV, particularly in the field of education.

As a prominent educationist, he worked tirelessly for over 40 years to improve the quality of education in Pakistan, working with both national and international institutions from China, the US and Canada.

Laeeq Ahmed also made efforts to raise awareness about global issues at local level, and in this regard he worked as a member of the `Family Planning Association of Pakistan' to educate the masses about its importance.

During that period, he organized and represented Pakistan in a number of national and international conferences, seminars and workshops on crucial topics like "islam and Family Planning". He locally held lectures and conducted television programmes like `Mas'ala No.1' to raise awareness for the issue.

His efforts were highly acknowledged by Head of States of many Muslim countries around the world. He served in the Ministry of Education from 1980 to 1987, where he proposed and led the establishment of the `Primary and Non-Formal Education Wing', under which he successfully completed various important projects for the development and expansion of Primary education in Pakistan.

In addition, he also introduced many other projects for rural education and served as part of several divisions under the Ministry of Education dealing with scholarships, educational planning and teacher's training programmes.
Before joining the Ministry of Education, he also worked as part of renowned universities like the University of Engineering & Technology (UET), Allama Iqbal Open University and establishments like the National Bank of Pakistan where he also introduced effective educational schemes for the benefit of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Death anniversary of Dr. Annemarie Schimmel*

Annemarie Schimmel was born on April 7, 1922 in Erfurt, Germany, as the only child of highly cultured middle-class parents, who raised her in an atmosphere saturated with literature and poetry.

Skipping two grades in secondary school, she began her studies at the University of Berlin in the fall of 1939 at the age of seventeen. Her most influential teacher was the inspiring polymath, Hans Heinrich Schaeder. He suggested that she study the Divan of Jalaluddin Rumi, and the poetry struck her like lightning. She intuitively grasped the ideas embodied in this poetry and never let go of it again.

In October 1941, at 19, she earned her doctorate with a dissertation on late medieval Egypt. Shortly thereafter, she was drafted by the Foreign Office and attached to a decoding unit. She continued to work on scholarly projects in her spare time, and on March 31, 1945 she submitted her Habilitationsschrift. However, the next day her decoding unit was put on trucks and evacuated, destination unknown. On April 20, the convoy encountered the advancing American army somewhere in Saxony; once captured, the whole group was sent to Marburg and interned there on May 8, 1945, the day the war ended. The internees soon founded a “camp university,” and Annemarie gave her first lectures on things Islamic sitting on the top of a double-decker bunk.
Fortunately, Annemarie had brought along a copy of her Habilitationsschrift and was able to do her Habilitation in Marburg. On January 12, 1946, she gave her inaugural lecture on “The Main Representatives of Islamic Mysticism” at the age of 23.
In 1951, she earned a second doctorate in the History of Religions awarded by the Faculty of Protestant Theology in Marburg, with a thesis on mystical love in Islam.

In the early fifties Annemarie made several trips to Turkey. In 1953, while she was in Ankara, she gave her first public lecture in Turkish; soon thereafter the University’s Faculty of Theology offered her the vacant chair of the History of Religion. The fact that she was a woman and a non-Muslim to boot played no role whatsoever. (In her autobiography Annemarie asks if in those years a German faculty of Protestant theology would have appointed a Muslim woman to a professorship!)

Living in Turkey for five years (1954-59) gave her “obsession” with Rumi, whose mausoleum in Konya she frequently visited, a definite boost. But her other favorite subject, the Indo-Muslim thinker and poet Muhammad Iqbal, also emerged in her writings during this time. At the urging of her Turkish friends she produced an annotated translation of Iqbal’s famous spiritual book, the Jawednama. This led to an invitation in 1958 to visit Pakistan that was the starting-point of a new research interest that ultimately brought her to Harvard.

In August of 1965, on her first visit to the US, attending the 11th Congress of the International Association for the History of Religions in Claremont, California, she was approached by Harvard’s Wilfred Cantwell Smith, who told her that substantial funds had been given to Harvard by the inventor of Minute Rice, Mr. Ozai-Durrani, to have two major Urdu poets, Mir and Ghalib, translated into poetic English. Of course, the position would consist of more than just this translation project. Would she be interested in coming to Harvard? She declined, claiming that as a non-specialist in Urdu she was ill prepared to do the job. But Smith and others at Harvard pursued her doggedly and finally convinced her.

In the spring of 1967 she started at Harvard as Lecturer on Indo-Muslim Culture, and in 1970 she was appointed full professor. She taught only in the spring term, but with a double load. Almost every year she traveled to Pakistan in the fall. She attained such legendary status there that a major boulevard was named after her in Lahore. Although she taught only during the spring term, her students were well looked after. They adored her, stood in awe of her, even feared her, as she was very demanding; but they also trusted her and asked for her counsel in personal matters. Her classes on Sufism were always well attended, and one of her courses metamorphosed into her most famous book, Mystical Dimensions of Islam. She was also a much sought-after lecturer, and her style of delivery was famous: she would clasp her purse with both hands, shut her eyes, and speak for exactly the amount of time allotted to her. She maintained that she could lecture without a manuscript in German, English and Turkish, or with a manuscript (and open eyes) in French, Arabic, Persian and Urdu.

During her academic life she was awarded an impressive number of honorary doctorates, as well as numerous prizes and medals. She published more than a hundred books in English and German, many of which were intended for the educated layman. Verse translations of Islamic poetry were her favorite pastime, in which she followed the model of her hero, the late Romantic poet and orientalist, Friedrich Rückert; at least six languages were involved.

In 1992 she retired from Harvard. Back in Bonn her life consisted of almost constant lecturing and writing. On October 15, 1995, she received the prestigious Peace Prize of the German Book-Trade Association to honor her achievements in generating East-West understanding; the President of Germany read the laudatio. This was in a way the ultimate public recognition of her life’s work, which may be subsumed under her favorite among Rückert’s sayings: “World-poetry is world-reconciliation.”

On January 26, 2003, Annemarie died of complications following surgery. She had no immediate living family, but is survived by a well-loved son of a cousin and his family, now in California and New Jersey, as well as a large number of friends, colleagues, students, and many Muslims of all walks of life, who will always remember this singular scholar and interpreter of the Muslim world with fondness and admiration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=618098405917905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The ZYN “aha” moment occurred during a family trip to Pakistan in November 2016 with our parents. After the long plane ride to Islamabad, our elderly, diabetic father suffered from sudden and severe diabetic nerve pain (neuropathy) in his foot, to the point where he couldn’t walk. Our aunt made a paste with Turmeric powder and olive oil and applied it to our father’s foot. Within an hour, his pain was completely gone. Natural healing has been a part of our Eastern culture for over 5000 years. Our family has used ancient, natural remedies for everything from colds, to indigestion, to reducing inflammation. We decided Turmeric was something that we wanted to share with the world in a tasty format that could be enjoyed by people of all ages.

Upon our return to the US, we began to further research Turmeric and discovered its immunity boosting and inflammation reducing healing power comes from a tiny compound called CURCUMIN. We began crafting drinks in our kitchens with CURCUMIN, combining it with PIPERINE to boost absorption. We tested the recipes on ourselves and noticed our everyday aches and pains went away and we felt rejuvenated. We were onto something we felt needed to be shared with the world. So we kept crafting ZYN and introduced the recipes to our family and friends, then to local grocery stores and hospitals, and from there our amaZYN journey has led to nationwide expansion of ZYN. 

Shake Well. Be Well.

Asim & Qasim Khan
Brothers and Co-founders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

She went through lot of hardship. Great achievement. 
Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Great couple. Mrs Bilqees Edhi equally deserves the commendation as she always stood side by side with him..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
Death anniversary of famous neurosurgeon Dr. Jooma.







Dr. Jooma came to Pakistan in 1951 and set up a unit of neurosurgery in Jinnah Hospital Karachi which was the very first neurosurgical unit in Pakistan. 

His wife Mrs. Jooma was an avid social worker and helped Fatima Jinnah set up Khatoon-e-Pakistan Girls College Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*LIFE LESSONS FROM A TOP SCIENTIST*

*Muqaddam Khan*
February 27, 2022
*..*






Dr Hussain preparing test samples with a drilling machine in the laboratory Photos courtesy Iftikhar Ahmed

The contributions of scientists and scientific breakthroughs are often cited as having altered our lives. However, Pakistani scientist Dr Ghulam Hussain, who last December made it to Stanford University’s prestigious list of the top two percent most widely cited scientists in different disciplines, believes that it were his parents’ contributions that transformed his life.

“They are a role model for rural parents,” says Dr Hussain. “My father is not educated, but he cultivated my interest in science. Despite meagre resources, he made tremendous sacrifices to provide me a perfect environment to study in. He encouraged me to explore and always boosted my morale.”

The Stanford University ranking draws from a database of more than 8 million active scientists worldwide.

“I am on both the single year and career list,” Hussain points out, smiling. “The former list might be changed after a year. However, the career list signifies lifelong performance.”

For the last seven years, Hussain has been associated with the Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Sciences and Technology, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, as a professor of mechanical engineering. The son of a retired soldier from Burewala, Punjab, Dr Hussain believes that parents’ interest and guidance are critical in their children’s education, especially in the rural areas, where there is not much of an education culture.



> Dr Ghulam Hussain was recently nominated in a Stanford University ranking as among the top two percent of the most cited scientists worldwide. His life story is as inspiring in its own right




“My FSc days were the toughest, but my mother did her best to make things comfortable for me. I would leave at sunrise by the one bus that came to my village, Chak 483/EB, to reach my college in Burewala city. I used to walk two kilometres, then get on the bus. On the way back in the evening, if the bus were late, I would start studying because I didn’t want to waste time.

“Older people would get seats on the bus, so, even when I was standing, I would mentally revise that day’s work. It is impossible to achieve anything without hard work, and time management is crucial for success.”

In 2009, Dr Hussain did his Masters and PhD in Mechanical Engineering at Nanjing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics (NUAA), China. Prior to this, in 2000, he had graduated in Mechanical Engineering from the University of Engineering and Technology, Lahore.

“When I was doing my FSc, the village elders would ask me what I would do if I didn’t get admission in UET,” shares Dr Hussain, explaining the importance of being totally committed to one’s goal in life. “I would tell them that I would try again and again. Now it’s payback time, and I want to make a welfare centre in Burewala.”





The scientist researching on the flexible manufacturing system

Specialising in advanced manufacturing processes, Dr Hussain has edited three books, and published more than 106 research articles in international journals. A leading researcher in his field since 2014, he was ranked as the sixth top national young researcher in the engineering category by the Pakistan Council for Science and Technology in 2017, and the world’s fourth top researcher in incremental sheet forming in 2022, according to the Scopus database.

“I chose mechanical manufacturing for my PhD,” he says, “because it always intrigued me. A strong and vibrant manufacturing sector is essential for high value-added sectors of the economy. Manufacturing and technological breakthroughs are the main drivers of sustained economic growth in the US, Germany, Japan, UK, Malaysia and China — countries that control global bulk production.”

Dr Hussain wants to infuse a spirit of competitiveness in Pakistan’s manufacturing sector, to bring it at par with international standards.

“I want to push indigenisation and establish a research centre, so that scientific knowledge can be used to provide solutions for local industry problems,” he says.
His work on innovative, emerging processes helps reduce pollution and costs, enables conservation of energy, and the use of natural resources. “My research is useful for the local manufacturing sector, especially in automotive, aircraft and aerospace areas,” explains Dr Hussain.
Talking about how his teachers have influenced his life and work ethics, he shared a couple of endearing stories.





Working on the universal testing machine

“I will always remember my ninth class teacher, Mohammed Ayub sahib at the Government High School Chak 455/EB, Burewala, for his unique way of teaching us humility,” shares Dr Hussain.

“We didn’t have desks in our school and we used to sit on a mat. But he would make us sit on the floor or the ground and, when we asked him why he did that, he said he wanted us to be humble. He would say this is the earth, which makes a plant out of a seedling, and it is this earth that we end up going into. When I grew up and thought about it, it made a lot of sense.”

Prof Gao Lin, a Chinese scholar at NUAA also taught Dr Hussain the essential methodology of research. “He motivated me to the core,” he shares. “Lin didn’t approve of people sitting idle and waiting for an opportunity. A scientist never rests, he would say and that, without hard work, you cannot achieve anything.”

Dr Hussain feels that Pakistan lags behind in science and technology because of our insensitivity towards science. “Unfortunately, administrative fields and powerful, bureaucratic positions are glamorised, and appeal more to young people.”

He believes several factors have deterred scientific progress in Pakistan. “A feeble economy, lack of resources, dearth of determination, and a perpetually perturbed environment are serious challenges to our country and scientific progress,” says Hussain.

“Our dilemma is that we give more importance to personal interest instead of the interests of the state.”

Dr Hussain says there is no dearth of talent in Pakistan, but we lack a mechanism to utilise our skilled and talented professionals. “We need a research culture, transparency in the recruitment process, and employment opportunities,” he elaborates.

“Unfortunately, successive governments have utterly failed to create a conducive environment and red-tape has damaged the intellectual prowess of qualified professionals, leading to brain drain, and depriving the country of brilliant intellectuals. The Higher Education Commission should increase funds and support researchers in developing indigenous technology.”

Pakistan needs research that can enable the faculty and students to play their role in its economic growth.

“Quality education and research are keys to unlock many locks,” he says. “If we fail in doing so today, there will be a bleak future ahead.”

_The writer is a KP-based journalist. His areas of interest are South Asian affairs and Afghanistan

Published in Dawn, EOS, February 27th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

....
Pakistani origin Lina Khan named top federal regulator by Joe Biden​https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/author/web-desk
Web Desk








WASHINGTON – United States President Joe Biden has named Pakistani-origin Lina Khan, a Big Tech critic, as the Commissioner of the Federal Trade Commission (FTC).

Reports in international media cited that the 32-year-old was sworn in as the FTC Chair hours after being confirmed by the Senate as one of the five members of the governing body while surpassing other nominees.

The role of Khan is a hugely potent one, which protects consumers from bad business practices and companies from unfair rivalry. Lina is a law professor at Columbia University who is an anti-trust icon on the monopolistic practices of big tech companies.

She also holds the title of being the youngest chair in the history of the federal antitrust watchdog.
Expressing gratitude over the appointment, the Pakistani origin American took to her official handle where she wrote ‘It’s a tremendous honor to have been selected by President Biden to lead the Federal Trade Commission, I look forward to upholding this mission with vigor and serving the American public’.

US Senator Elizabeth Warren also complimented Lina on her appointment to the high chair. Lina brings vast knowledge and expertise to this role and will be a fearless champion for consumers, she remarked while discussing the ongoing crackdowns on tech giants in the United States.

American legal scholar was born in London to Pakistani parents who later migrated to the US when she was only eleven. She completed her schooling in the US and brought a lot of attention to the antitrust game with her exceptional achievements for working on the ‘Amazon’s Antitrust Paradox’ as a law student at Yale University in 2017. She later joined Columbia University Law School as a professor.

Khan helped to lay the infrastructure for a new means of practicing the antitrust laws while working as counsel to a House Judiciary antitrust panel. She also contributed to the probe of the market power of tech giants that had caused numerous problems for the American government.


----------



## ghazi52

.
Pakistani teen cueist Ahsan Ramzan wins IBSF World Snooker Championship in Doha​Web Desk

08:01 PM | 11 Mar, 2022





Source: IBSF


ISLAMABAD – Pakistan’s Ahsan Ramzan has won the final of the International Billiards and Snooker Federation, beating Iran’s Amir Sarkosh in Qatari capital on Friday.

The Pakistani prodigy claimed the feat after defeating Sarkosh with 5-6 and becomes the third-youngest player to win the World Snooker Championship.

Ramzan,16, earlier defeated defending champion Muhammad Asif in the semi-finals after a thrilling contest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502305247691436035........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*,.,.,.,.,.,
Dr Sohrab D Anklesaria *

Dr Sohrab D Anklesaria was a leading eye surgeon in Karachi . His personal practice as an eye doctor started from Lyari where he was the founder member of the 50-bed Spencer Eye Hospital, established by Dr Kaikushrow Spencer, son-in-law of Edulji Dinshaw. He gave his heart and soul to the hospital and worked for 14 to 16 hours a day, and was popular with the Balochi people
.
He retired early from the Spencer Eye Hospital and started his own practice at a clinic in Parsi Colony and a hospital in Dr Kanga’s compound in Preedy Street. When Tibet Centre was built in the area, his patients were reluctant to go there and he therefore opened an eye hospital in Parsi Colony in 1965. His private clinic and 25-bed hospital was known as “S D Anklesaria Eye Hospital” which today is managed by his son Dr Hoshang and his sons. This is an exception in our country where businesses and practices hardly go beyond the second generation. 

Dr Anklesaria had a long association with Parsi General Hospital and held positions as Honorary Treasurer, Honorary Secretary, co-Secretary and Member of the Managing Committee from 1946 till virtually his last days. Dr Sohrab Anklesaria’s association with the Rotary Club of Karachi also started in 1946 and he served them for 22 years during which he was the Director as well as the Chairman of their Community Service Committee. The Ophthalmic Society posthumously awarded him, in March 1984, the Prof. Ramzan Ali Syed Gold Medal for his selfless multifarious service for prevention of blindness and treatment of eye diseases.

The late doctor had also served the Young Men’s Zoroastrian Association, Parsi Central Education Fund, Karachi Parsi Cooperative Society, as well as Poor Patients Relief Fund and Parsi Families Welfare Society. He was also a member of the Theosophical Society of Pakistan.






.,.,.,..,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,..,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Arooj Aftab*

Pakistan born, Brooklyn based music composer Arooj Aftab has won the Grammy for Best Global Music Performance for "Mohabbat."





,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

there are many great intelligent ppl but would never make it becuase no contacts, no investment, no support. its very hard cold sly world.

my uncle is worth 30 million but all i get is shi tty advise from him. when we want him to open the door with his contacts to get us in some good career. tried interviews, and that too many it filled with bias racist interviewers. if you do get in, then you must submit and be the floor sweeper.

Our ppl can make alot of money but dont know how to use it to influence public or promote their own instead trample over their own.


----------



## Azadkashmir

i have business idea but it may get snatched by Chinese because they make everything.

my idea or business entraprenaur is to design neckband bluetooth with mmcx connectors with removable cable included. this way you can remove the earpiece and switch to another one maybe you like bigger speaker driver for bass, maybe you like small bullet type earpiece.
or even over the ear clip type earpieces earphones. the advantage is you use one Bluetooth module to power all the earpieces earphones of all types. plus you get 3.5mm jack with mmcx connectors if you would like to use directly. plus spare mmcx cables with connectors if the previous ones break. this way you can buy individual earphones pieces at discount prices plus you can buy cables with mmcx connectors of diff colours to suit your taste.

can some chinese contact me and we do business i am not greedy but just get me on the career board.


----------



## Bleek

Azadkashmir said:


> i have business idea but it may get snatched by Chinese because they make everything.
> 
> my idea or business entraprenaur is to design neckband bluetooth with mmcx connectors with removable cable included. this way you can remove the earpiece and switch to another one maybe you like bigger speaker driver for bass, maybe you like small bullet type earpiece.
> or even over the ear clip type earpieces earphones. the advantage is you use one Bluetooth module to power all the earpieces earphones of all types. plus you get 3.5mm jack with mmcx connectors if you would like to use directly. plus spare mmcx cables with connectors if the previous ones break. this way you can buy individual earphones pieces at discount prices plus you can buy cables with mmcx connectors of diff colours to suit your taste.
> 
> can some chinese contact me and we do business i am not greedy but just get me on the career board.


This is probably somewhere on AliBaba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Bleek said:


> This is probably somewhere on AliBaba



nope the bluetooth type designs i never seen them. sorry yh there is two but that is very cheap bluetooth very crap sound and is not neckband. i have had this Bluetooth module but fixed one. it is the cheapest one you can buy n is sh it sound quality. the second one is by shure very very expensive and you dont have many choice for earpieces to connect restricted by choice.

however my version you can unplug the cable from Bluetooth module as well if the cable snaps you can cheaply switch to new one. mine is the most universal design there is.


my pet project sony mdr ex650 custom fitted to skullcandy jib bluetooth.


----------



## PanzerKiel

بلقیس ایدھی Rest in peace

Reactions: Sad Sad:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
28th Death anniversary of Prof. Dr. Salimuzzaman Siddiqui
A Chemist, Philosopher, Artist, Critic of literature and a Visionary of Science. The man who merged eastern and western medicine. Pride of Pakistan.
Prof. Dr. Salimuzzaman Siddiqui was born on 19 October 1897 to Sheikh Muhammad Zaman. After receiving his early education from Lucknow, he went on to earn his graduation in Philosophy and Persian language, from M.A.O College (later became Aligarh Muslim University) in 1919.
In 1920, Siddiqui proceeded to University College London to study medicine. However, after one year of pre-medical studies, he moved to Frankfurt University in 1921 to study chemistry. In 1924, he married his German classmate, Ethel Wilhelmina Schneeman. He received Doctor of Philosophy under the supervision of Prof Julius Von Bram in 1927.
On his return, he established the Ayurvedic and Unani Tibbi Research Institute at the Tibbia College Delhi, under the guidance of Hakim Ajmal Khan. He was appointed its first Director. However, soon after the death of Hakim Ajmal Khan, Siddiqui left the post. In 1940, he joined Indian Council for Scientific and Industrial Research where he worked until 1951 when he migrated to Pakistan on the request of Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan.
Salimuzzaman's first breakthrough in research came when he successfully isolated an antiarrhythmic agent in 1931 from the roots of Rauwolfia serpentina. He named the newly discovered chemical compound as Ajmaline, after his mentor Hakim Ajmal Khan who was one of the illustrious practitioners of Unani system of medicine in South Asia. Later on, Siddiqui also extracted other alkaloids from Rauwolfia serpentina that included Ajmalinine, Ajmalicine (C21H24N2O3), Isoajmaline, Neoajmaline, Serpentine and Serpentinine. Many of these are still used worldwide for treatment of mental disorders and cardiovascular ailments, especially as antiarrhythmic agents in Brugada syndrome.
Siddiqui was the first scientist to bring the anthelmintic, antifungal, antibacterial, and antiviral constituents of the Neem tree to the attention of natural products chemists. In 1942, he extracted three bitter compounds from neem oil, which he named as nimbin, nimbinin, and nimbidin respectively. The process involved extracting the water-insoluble components with ether, petrol ether, ethyl acetate and dilute alcohol. The provisional naming was nimbin (sulphur-free crystalline product with melting point at 205 °C, empirical composition C7H10O2), nimbinin (with similar principle, melting at 192 °C), and nimbidin (cream-coloured containing amorphous sulphur, melting at 90–100 °C). Siddiqui identified nimbidin as the main active antibacterial ingredient, and the highest yielding bitter component in the neem oil. These compounds are stable and found in substantial quantities in the Neem. They also serve as natural insecticides.
In acknowledgement of these revolutionary discoveries, he was awarded the Order of the British Empire in 1946.
In his later career, Siddiqui continued to discover and isolate numerous unique anti-bacterial compounds from various parts (leaves, bark, etc.) of the Neem and other plants. He had more than 50 chemical compounds patented in his name in addition to those discovered as a result of his joint research with other colleagues and students. Most of these discoveries still remain vital natural ingredients of various medicines as well as bio-pesticides.
Siddiqui migrated to Pakistan in 1951, four years after the emergence of Pakistan in 1947, after being offered and appointed as 'science advisor' to the government by Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan. He was appointed as Director of the Pakistan Department of Research that was reformulated in 1953 as Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (PCSIR). The aim of PCSIR was to support the industrial infrastructure through research and development. The regional laboratories of the institution were located in Dhaka, Rajshahi and Chittagong (East Pakistan), and in Lahore and Peshawar (West Pakistan).
In 1953, Salimuzzaman Siddiqui founded the Pakistan Academy of Sciences as a non-political think tank of distinguished scientists in the country. In 1956, when Government of Pakistan established Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) as an atomic research agency, Siddiqui was designated as its technical member.
In recognition of his scientific leadership, Frankfurt University granted him the degree of D.Med. Honoris causa in 1958; Also, in 1958, the Government of Pakistan awarded him with Tamgha-e-Pakistan. In 1960, he became the President of Pan-Indian Ocean Science Association. The same year, he was elected Fellow of the Royal Society. In 1962, he was awarded the Sitara-e-Imtiaz for distinguished merit in the fields of science and medicine.
Siddiqui remained the director and chairman of PCSIR until the time of his retirement in 1966. In that year, the President of Pakistan awarded him the Pride of Performance Medal for the respectable completion of his service.
In 1967, Siddiqui was invited by University of Karachi to set up a Postgraduate Institute of Chemistry in affiliation with the Department of Chemistry. He was designated as the institute's Founder Director, whereas the additional research staff was provided by PCSIR. In 1976, the institute was offered a generous donation from Hussain Jamal Foundation. In due time, Siddiqui transformed the institute into a distinguished centre of international excellence in the field of chemistry and natural products.
In March 1975, Salimuzzaman Siddiqui headed the National Commission for Indigenous Medicines His tireless efforts for the promotion of science and technology earned him Hilal-e-Imtiaz by the Government of Pakistan in 1980. In 1983, he played a major role in the establishment of the Third World Academy of Sciences and became its Founding Fellow. He remained the director of the Hussain Ebrahim Jamal Research Institute of Chemistry until 1990. Later on, he continued research in his personal laboratory.
Salimuzzaman Siddiqui died on 14 April 1994 due to cardiac arrest after a brief illness in Karachi. He was buried in the Karachi University Graveyard. Despite his death, the academic and research institutes that he founded during more than 65 years of his research career are still contributing to the international level research in natural products chemistry.
As a person of multiple talents, Siddiqui was also a refined poet, musician, and a painter. In August 1924, he held his first international exhibition of paintings in Frankfurt. Later in 1927, his works of art were exhibited at the Uzielli Gallery, Frankfurt. During his stay in Germany, he also translated Rainer Maria Rilke's poetry into Urdu, which was published in the journal of Jamia Millia Islamia. Though, his passion for arts was superseded by the enthusiasm in scientific research, he continued to patronise arts and culture. In 1966, he was at the forefront for setting up the Central Institute of Arts and Crafts in Karachi. He also compiled a selection of poetry of Mir Taqi Mir into Intekhab-e-Meer. In 1983, he published a portfolio collection of charcoal drawings from 1920 to 1950s.
On 14 April 1999, the Pakistan Post, as part of its 'Scientists of Pakistan' series, issued a commemorative stamp to honour the contributions and services of Siddiqui. In the same year, the street leading to PCSIR Laboratories Complex in Karachi was named as Shahrah-e-Dr. Salim-uz-Zaman Siddiqui. Siddiqui was awarded the prestigious Hilal-e-Imtiaz, Pride of Performance, MBE, Tamgha-e-Pakistan and Sitara-e-Imtiaz for his various contributions. He passed away on April 14, 1994 in Karachi.
,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ssan

Muhammad Asad

Author of “road to Mecca” - extremely intellectual personality. Highly recommend all of his work.









Muhammad Asad - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Extremely interesting and colorful life. Probably represented the highest aspirations and dreams of what Pakistan should have been.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,






Very few people know that Rabia Edhi is a doctor and is achieving success in her profession. She is also increasingly involved in social work.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
Hakeem Mohammed Saeed (9 January 1920 – 17 October 1998) 






He was a Pakistani medical researcher, scholar, philanthropist, and a governor of Sindh Province from 1993 until 1996. On 17 October 1998, Hakim Saeed was assassinated by a group of unknown assailants while he was on his way to attend a function at the Hamdard Laboratories in Karachi.






Saeed was one of Pakistan's most prominent medical researchers in the field of Eastern medicines. He established the Hamdard Foundation in 1948, prior to his settlement in West Pakistan. In a few years time, the herbal medical products of the Hamdard Foundation became household names in Pakistan. Hakeem Mohammed Saeed authored and compiled about 200 books on various subjects.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.






Professor Zulfiqar Bhutta of the Aga Khan University (AKU) has been ranked among the top 100 medicine scientists in the first edition of the top scientists ranking for medicine published by Researchcom, one of the major knowledge centres for research.

According to a statement, the ranking is based on criteria that considers h-index, which indicates how productive and influential a researcher is, publications and citations.

The ranking team examined 166,880 scientists on Google Scholar and Microsoft Academic Graph, and over 65,743 profiles for the discipline of medicine.
Professor Bhutta is the only scientist from Pakistan and the low- and middle-income countries who made it to the top 100.

“As is the case for other recent recognitions, though a personal recognition, this ranking reflects the achievements of scores of young researchers and faculty members across the world who have worked with me on problems of the most marginalised and impoverished women and children in poor communities,” commented Professor Bhutta, who is the founding director of the Centre of Excellence in Women and Child Health and the Institute for Global Health and Development at AKU; and Co-Director of the SickKids Centre for Global Child Health, Robert Harding Chair in Global Child Health and Policy, and a Senior Scientist in the Child Health Evaluative Sciences programme at The Hospital for Sick Children, Toronto.

“Congratulations to Professor Bhutta and his team for this great achievement. Their relevant research at AKU has changed lives not only in the countries where we seek to serve but also globally,” said AKU President Sulaiman Shahabuddin.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,






Renowned mountaineer Ali Raza Sadpara (Apo Ali) passed away this morning. 
He was hospitalised after getting injured during a usual climbing training.
He started his career in 1986 and had the honour of climbing Pakistan’s 8,000-metre peaks 17 times.
May his soul rest in peace! Ameen..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
*Ali Raza Sadpara*







On May 17, Sadpara experienced severe injuries when he slipped from a cliff and fell into a ditch during a routine climbing drill.

According to Sadpara’s family, the doctors at the Skardu hospital, where he was taken for treatment, said the mountianeer had fractured his spinal cord and several ribs.

Ali Raza Sadpara’s funeral prayers took place today at the Olding village’s graveyard at 10am.

Sadpara was to attempt scaling the K2, the world’s second-highest peak, this summer.

The mountaineer’s career began in 1986 and he had climbed Pakistan’s 8,000-metre peaks 17 times, including the Nanga Parbat, Broad Peak, Gasherbrum-II, and Gasherbrum-I – all higher than 8,000 metres.

Sadpara was also said to be the coach for prominent mountaineer Ali Sadpara, who passed away last year attempting to climb the K2, Hasan Sadpara and numerous other climbers.

Fellow climbers, politicians, journalists and civil society members expressed condolences to his family and described Sadpara's death as a "huge loss" for mountaineering in Paksitan.

They further recognised the climber for his contributions to the promotion of adventure tourism.

Saad Munawar, Sadpara's expedition manager, was also bereaved by the news.

"Heartbroken at the demise of Ali Raza. Death is indeed the biggest reality of life," he wrote on his Instagram account.

"Pakistan will miss a legend. Pakistani mountaineers will miss their mentor and the mountains will miss their best friend."

American climber Luke Smithwick shared a picture of Sadpara on his Twitter which he said was taken last summer while climbing Gasherbrum-II.

"He was with another team yet we all worked together on 8000 metre mountains, that’s how summits happen."

Mountaineer Sirbaz Khan stated that the deceased mountaineer had trained an entire generation of climbers, and that Sadpara was called “_ustaadon ka ustaad”_ (teacher of teachers).

Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa expresses grief on the sad demise of renowned Pakistani mountaineer. “May Allah Almighty bless the departed soul in eternal peace, Ameen” he was quoted in a tweet as saying by the DG ISPR.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Sirbaz Khan, Shehroze Kashif summit Nepal's Makalu in yet another feat​
Jamil Nagri
May 28, 2022







A combination photo of Sirbaz Khan (L) and Shehroze Kashif (R). — Alpine Club of Pakistan/ Shehroze Kashif Facebook

Pakistani mountaineers Sirbaz Khan of Gilgit-Baltistan and Shehroze Kashif from Lahore summited Mount Makalu in Nepal, an eight-thousander that is the world's fifth-highest peak, on Saturday morning.

According to Alpine Club of Pakistan Secretary Karrar Haidri, Kashif, 20. reached Makalu's top, which is at a height of 8,485 metres, at 6:56am (PST).

Following this feat, Kashif has become the world's youngest climber to have scaled five of the tallest mountains. The accomplishment also makes the 20-year-old the youngest Pakistani mountaineer who has scaled three eight-thousanders in 23 days.
Shehroze Kashif's summits​
Makra Peak (3,885m) at the age of 11
Musa Ka Massalah (4,080m) at the age of 12
Chembra Peak (4,600m) at the age of 12
Minglik Sar Shimshal (6,050m) at the age of 13
K2 Gondogoro La K2 Base Camp (5585m) at the age of 14
Khurdopin Pass (5,890m) at the age of 15
Broad Peak (8,047m) at the age of 17
Khusar Gang-Alpine Style (6,050m) at the age of 18
Mount Everest (8,849m) at the age of 19
K2 (8,611m) at the age of 19
Manaslu (8,163m) at the age of 19
Kanchenjunga (8,586m) at the age of 20
Lhotse (8,516m) at the age of 20
Makalu (8,463m) at the age of 20

Khan was behind Kashif by minutes in reaching Makalu's top and raised the Pakistani flag on the peak at 8am (local time), according to a Facebook post by the Alpine Club of Pakistan.

He is now the first Pakistani to have conquered 11 of the world's 14 eight-thousanders.

Khan aims to scale all of the world peaks having a height of over 8,000 metres.

Speaking of his latest climb, Khan's expedition organiser Saad Munawar said the mountaineer completed the ascent in his usual style, without using supplementary oxygen.

But, this success would not be celebrated with any extravagance, keeping in view the tragic demise of legendary mountaineer Ali Raza Sadpara a day ago, Munawar added.

"We would also like to dedicate this summit to Apo Ali (Ali Raza). All these successes in recent times are possible only due to the hard work and sacrifices of our senior mountaineers. They lit up the small candle of hope when there was nothing but darkness and today that candle has spread light all around," he said.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
1986 - Justice Nasira Javid Iqbal receiving Master of Laws degree at Harvard Law School (HLS) .






Harvard Law School is the law school of Harvard University. It is one of the most prestigious law schools in the world and ranked first in the world.
Courtesy : Munib Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

@Jango 
@z42343 
Another troll account ruining threads


----------



## Sarosh Ibrahim

Chak Bamu said:


> Starting this thread to celebrate Pakistani Achievers. Starting off with Dr. Atif Mian, Professor of Economics at Princeton:
> 
> *Reshaping thinking: IMF names Pakistani among most influential economists*
> By Kazim Alam
> Published: September 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atif Mian. PHOTO: FILE
> 
> *KARACHI:
> The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has named a Pakistani-American as one of 25 young economists who are expected to be most influential in the decades to come.*
> 
> In its September edition of Finance and Development, a quarterly publication of the IMF, the Washington-based lender has named 39-year-old Atif Mian, professor of economics at Princeton University, among 25 economists under 45 “who are shaping the way we think about the global economy”.
> 
> Mian recently co-authored a book titled House of Debt, which has received critical acclaim from academia, policymakers and the general public. Nobel laureate Paul Krugman, arguably the most influential economist alive, has called Mian a leading expert on the subject of debt.
> 
> Commenting on the state of Pakistan’s economy, Mian said the foremost challenge it faces is boosting domestic productive capacity. “The low export numbers tell us that Pakistanis have trouble producing good quality products that they can then sell to the outside world (and themselves),” he told _The Express Tribune._
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> In House of Debt, Mian has investigated the role of private debt – rather than the debt of the government and financial institutions – in precipitating the economic crisis of 2008. Mian and his co-author University of Chicago professor Amir Sufi argue in the book that severe economic downturns have typically been preceded by a sudden and excessive increase in household debt.
> 
> Data from the US and European economies suggest that people in the lower half of the income distribution tend to have a disproportionately higher marginal propensity to spend. Mian concludes that a shock to the wealth of subprime borrowers, like crashing home prices, results in massive cuts in their household spending. This sends the economy into a tailspin and causes foreclosures, unemployment and reduced output – a perfect recipe for an economic disaster.
> 
> Mian is one of the few public intellectuals who identify the current siege of the Pakistani state by religious extremists as a joint legacy of Bhutto and Zia. “Today’s unstable macro environment is a direct result of the Bhutto-Zia legacy, and it needs to be reversed if Pakistan is serious about growth. Doing so is not easy. But there is no other choice,” he said.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 13th, 2014._
> Reshaping thinking: IMF names Pakistani among most influential economists – The Express Tribune


Here’s to celebrating all those recognized for their individual efforts 👏


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..

*Ismail Gulgee*






The Gulgee (25 October 1926 – 16 December 2007) Pride of Performance, Sitara-e-Imtiaz (twice), Hilal-e-Imtiaz, was a Pakistani artist born in Peshawar. He was a qualified engineer in the US and self-taught abstract painter and portrait painter. Before 1959, as portraitist, he painted the entire Afghan Royal Family. From about 1960 on, he was noted as an abstract painter influenced by the tradition of Islamic calligraphy and by the American "action painting" idiom.

Gulgee was born on 25 October 1926 at Karimpura locality in Peshawar, Pakistan. Initially, he went to Lawrence College Murree and then to Aligarh University to study civil engineering before heading off to US for continuing his higher education. Gulgee started to paint while acquiring his training as an engineer in the United States at Columbia University and then Harvard. His first exhibition was in 1950.

Guljee, as he was famously known, received many requests for his paintings internationally, from the Saudi royal family to the Islamabad presidency. Many of his works are placed in the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad. Guljee received many awards, including from Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Japan and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

پاکستان کی مشہور یونیورسٹی سے پڑھنے کے بعد ٹیکسٹائل ڈیزائنر وجیہہ خان نے بڑے برانڈز کے ساتھ کام کرنے کے بجائے اپنے آبائی علاقے کا رخ کیا جہاں وہ اپنی صلاحیتوں کو علاقے کی خواتین کے فلاح کے لیے استعمال کر رہی ہیں۔ ان خواتین کے ساتھ کس طرح کی نا انصافیاں ہوتی تھیں اور وجیہہ ان کی کس طرح مدد کر رہی ہیں، دیکھیے موسیٰ یاوری کی اس ویڈیو میں


----------



## ghazi52

.///


----------

